# December IVFers



## dogmommy

I'll be doing my first Ivf cycle starting December! Just looking for some buddies :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Im hoping to cycle right arond then as well. Round 2 for me.


----------



## gingmg

We haven't nailed down a timeline yet, but we are probably going to do a FET around that time as well to TTC #2. My son is from an IVF pregnancy two years ago.


----------



## dogmommy

Hi nolimitxox and gingmg!

Nolimitxox will you be doing a short protocol or the long?

Ill be doing a short and AF will be due around Dec 1st as long as my body cooperates.

Gingmg I'm glad ivf worked for you already. Did it work on the first try?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Uhhmmm, Im not sure yet. I sit down with doctor Tuesday, my period is 5 days late already so Im hoping it holds out until tuesdayish so I can literally just start. I did borth control with micro flare lupron for my first cycle and it was a total bust. Im DOR/POA patient.

I see you have endo. Did you have a scope done?


----------



## dogmommy

Nolimit I did have a scope done in January. He removed most of the endo and unblocked one of my tubes. We tried timed intercourse with clomid for a few months and no luck. All my blood work before the scope was perfect then last month he checked again and my fsh is now elevated so he doesn't know if I'll respond well or not.

Do you have endometriosis?


----------



## Nolimitxox

dogmommy said:


> Nolimit I did have a scope done in January. He removed most of the endo and unblocked one of my tubes. We tried timed intercourse with clomid for a few months and no luck. All my blood work before the scope was perfect then last month he checked again and my fsh is now elevated so he doesn't know if I'll respond well or not.
> 
> Do you have endometriosis?

No but I have very painful periods and was checked. I had a partially blocked tube **pregnancy mentioned going forward** and after my doctor unblocked it I ended up pregnant on my own the following cycle. I waited 4 months after my miscarriage to go to IVF (honestly, if it wasnt for the lack of time with my disagnosis I dont think Id be trying IVF) and my FSH has also jumped up. Your doctor will want to take that fsh again. Every cycle is different and high fsh, unless there is an under laying issue, will usually return back to normalin a cycle or two (from my experience). In the last year Ive had fsh as low at 6 and as high as 16. It wasnt until month to month of 13s and 14s I was offically a DOR patient omw to POF. Thaf happened January of last year. Sometimes our cycles are so out of whack just because of something stressful. Visit your fsh next month and see what it comes back at :) the good news for you is that endo has been proven to be a treatable road block. Key word is treatable. Who knows about how easy it will be. Will you go back to your doctor for a final fsh before stims are ordered?


----------



## dogmommy

Nolimit I didn't know that about fsh. He never mentioned redrawing it. He's already given me a protocol and my meds have been ordered. He cycles a group each month but the deadline is tomorrow for this cycle so ill fall in the next group. We completely skipped iui as he didn't think it would work for us. I'm so sorry for your loss. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## dogmommy

Nolimit I see you're from illinois too! What part?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Well that makes a lot of sense then!!! If the deadline is tomorrow then he would, as you told me via pm, already have ordered a med list for you :) I'm assuming, if your clinic is like mine, they'll still have you come in on the cd 3 for fsh, lh, prog, est. and to check your follicle count. My RE's office calls me that afternoon, reads down the list of results, explains how it will affect the cycle (good or bad) and then we decide that day if we want to move forward or not. In fact, my clinic gives us 3 or 4 options to convert to IUI or timmed intercourse based on how the cycle progressed. FSH is tricky. One elevated FSH doesn't mean much, so at this point I wouldn't worry about it. :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi, not quite sure when I am starting IVF again. We are doing a FET either Dec or Jan.
Our first one was successful however we lost our son at 21 weeks in September, so going to try again.

Hoping we all have a great lead up and successful IVF transfer!


----------



## gingmg

Nice to meet all of you- really really sorry to read about your losses. Can't imagine how difficult that is. Hope everyone is successful in their cycle. 

Today is CD 1- starting the workup in order to move forward. Hope my labs check out ok, haven't had anything tested in a few years. Yes, we were successful in our first IVF cycle, hoping for the same with the FET, but we will see.


----------



## dogmommy

Myshelsong welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss. I think this is going to be a lucky thread!

Gingmg good luck with your blood work. Keep us posted!


----------



## Myshelsong

Keeping our fingers crossed!
Does anyone know what there protocol is going to be yet?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> Keeping our fingers crossed!
> Does anyone know what there protocol is going to be yet?

I will find out Tuesday!! Either way, I just started my periid for my precycle. Im really hoping for an estrogen priming protocol. Im hoping my doctor can give me some insight and support the information I found, or at least tell me why I would not be ideal. Not sure what to expect. But I will know more in 3 short days.


----------



## dogmommy

My paper says ganirelix/cetrotide protocol. The drugs I have coming are menopur, follistim, hcg, antibiotics and baby aspirin. I go in on day 2 or 3 of my December period (expecting it Dec 1)


----------



## Nolimitxox

dogmommy said:


> My paper says ganirelix/cetrotide protocol. The drugs I have coming are menopur, follistim, hcg, antibiotics and baby aspirin. I go in on day 2 or 3 of my December period (expecting it Dec 1)

Hcg, is that for trigger or are you doing low dose hcg?


----------



## dogmommy

I do a trigger shot 35 hours before egg retrieval and then I do a shot after transfer. Suppose to help with implantation they say?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yeah, boosters they call them. I was just curious. Did your doctor explain why he put you on the protocol he did? (Or she! Haha)


----------



## dogmommy

Nolimit I didn't really get an explanation from the nurse. I'm guessing bc of the endo. The nurse kept saying we're not sure how you'll respond bc I've never done injectables. I know I had to sign paperwork bc we are going to ICSI and assisted hatching as well.


----------



## Myshelsong

We did the icsi as well last time, but I have never heard of the booster! I was on progesterone the whole time until 12 weeks, is suppose to help with implantation.
After transfer I ate pineapple for a week, made sure to eat some avacados before and after, kept my feet warm and Had my legs up for at least an hour a day. It worked last time so I am giong to do that again for sure.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> We did the icsi as well last time, but I have never heard of the booster! I was on progesterone the whole time until 12 weeks, is suppose to help with implantation.
> After transfer I ate pineapple for a week, made sure to eat some avacados before and after, kept my feet warm and Had my legs up for at least an hour a day. It worked last time so I am giong to do that again for sure.

Cant hurt, can it?! Im sorry for your loss. Its heart breaking. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you guys, we never expected it too happen. No one does, but we are moving forward with as much hope in our hearts as we can.


----------



## dogmommy

Myshelong I've heard great things about avocados and pineapple!!


----------



## dogmommy

Anything else clinics recommend either before ivf starts or during ivf?


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?

I have actually already started my stim meds but I am doing PGS-and a frozen embryo transfer in early December. First time IVF-er here. I already have two daughters but looking to complete our family with a third baby! I have very low AMH so this has been decided as our best route to pregnancy.


----------



## Nolimitxox

AshleyLK said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join?
> 
> I have actually already started my stim meds but I am doing PGS-and a frozen embryo transfer in early December. First time IVF-er here. I already have two daughters but looking to complete our family with a third baby! I have very low AMH so this has been decided as our best route to pregnancy.

Welcome :happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

Welcome!

Just started af after the loss so looks like everything is going to line up for December monitored cycle! Fingers crossed my cycle will be normal.

How is everyone prepping? I am taking a bunch of vitamins, drinking lots of water and excersizing moderately.


----------



## melissaelaine

We're going to be doing an FET, but probably not until January. I'd love to cheer you all along, though!


----------



## Myshelsong

Same here Melissa! Go FET team

We are doing our investigation cycle in December so FET will be Jan cycle.


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong said:


> Same here Melissa! Go FET team
> 
> We are doing our investigation cycle in December so FET will be Jan cycle.

What is an investigation cycle? Glad we will be cycling together!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is just a cycle where they do internal ultrasounds to confirm that my body is doing what it is suppose to do. Checks the uterus, ovaries, lining, follicles, cervix ext. my clinic does it until ovulation. If we were stemming they would also be doing blood work every check up.


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong said:


> That is just a cycle where they do internal ultrasounds to confirm that my body is doing what it is suppose to do. Checks the uterus, ovaries, lining, follicles, cervix ext. my clinic does it until ovulation. If we were stemming they would also be doing blood work every check up.

So you'll do that in December and then in January, will they do all of that again during your actual FET cycle? I don't think my clinic does any of that checking until the actual FET cycle.


----------



## Myshelsong

Yup, they will do it for both cycles. 
It is a good clinic and I am in Ontario so all the checkups, blood work, ultrasounds are free. It is only the prescriptions if I need it and procedure itself that isn't covered. Thankfully our insurance will cover the medication for the most part.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> Yup, they will do it for both cycles.
> It is a good clinic and I am in Ontario so all the checkups, blood work, ultrasounds are free. It is only the prescriptions if I need it and procedure itself that isn't covered. Thankfully our insurance will cover the medication for the most part.

That's excellent! They really are taking good care of you!


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies! i have been on stim meds for one week and tomorrow is my first check up to see how these follicles are growing. I am doing the Microdose Flare protocol due to my low AMH so I'm hoping to see lots of follicles tomorrow! I hope they woke these ovaries up! I'll update after!


----------



## Nolimitxox

AshleyLK said:


> Hi ladies! i have been on stim meds for one week and tomorrow is my first check up to see how these follicles are growing. I am doing the Microdose Flare protocol due to my low AMH so I'm hoping to see lots of follicles tomorrow! I hope they woke these ovaries up! I'll update after!

Best of luck to you! Have you cycled before with sleepy ovaries? I hope you have much better luck on this protocol than I did!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck, hope today is going well.
I have one ovary that does NOTHING and another one that does pretty well. Hoping this works for you! Let us know how they are coming along


----------



## PocoHR

Hello Ladies, I hope its alright if I join! I have an almost 1 year old (thanks to FET) and am looking to do another FET cycle in December/January (if I can wean him in time ). I'm excited to get started! I'm also a bit of an infertility veteran, so I might be able to answer some questions for 1st timers :haha:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi poco! Good luck on your next FET!
This is my first FET, just wondering what does your clinic do for FET? 
We don't have our appointment until December so just wondering what I might end up expecting. I know we are doing an investigation cycle first but after that no idea.


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome all the new ladies! My meds came in the mail yesterday. So just waiting for my next AF to start. I'm expecting three weeks from today! 

Can't wait to hear your results Ashley!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay dogmommy. Good luck with the men's, what is your protocol going to be


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies 

Poor news from my appointment. They couldn't find any measurable follies and my e2 was only at an 11. My body didn't respond to one of the most aggressive Ivf Protocols. The cycle was abandoned. Sadly I'm out. Thinking about trying in January since I have a lot of meds left over but not sure it's even worth it. &#128554;


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so sorry Ashley, sending your virtual hugs.
Can they try different medications or have you exhausted the options?


----------



## gingmg

Hi Ashley- I'm really sorry to read your update. Sending (((big hugs))).


----------



## Nolimitxox

AshleyLK said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Poor news from my appointment. They couldn't find any measurable follies and my e2 was only at an 11. My body didn't respond to one of the most aggressive Ivf Protocols. The cycle was abandoned. Sadly I'm out. Thinking about trying in January since I have a lot of meds left over but not sure it's even worth it. &#55357;&#56874;

I didnt respond well (not exactly like you) on an agressive protocol either! Wait until your doctor chats with you. Did he surpress you before the cycle?


----------



## dogmommy

I'm so sorry Ashley. Hopefully Dr has another option for you.

Myshelsong I'm going to do menopur in the morning and 300 follistim in the evening. The nurse said 8-10 days.


----------



## Myshelsong

That is exciting! This is your first time with menopur right, good luck. Fingers crossed for large healthy follicles.
So my first cycle after the loss was pretty normal, which means if everything goes well we will have an investigation cycle in December and the FET in January. I was hoping we could get our dr appointment moved up but it doesn't look like it. Ugh!
Oh well I am sticking around here to see how you ladies do. You can cheer me on with the investigation cycle.

Anyone else getting their medication all ready?


----------



## AshleyLK

Nolimitxox said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Poor news from my appointment. They couldn't find any measurable follies and my e2 was only at an 11. My body didn't respond to one of the most aggressive Ivf Protocols. The cycle was abandoned. Sadly I'm out. Thinking about trying in January since I have a lot of meds left over but not sure it's even worth it. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I didnt respond well (not exactly like you) on an agressive protocol either! Wait until your doctor chats with you. Did he surpress you before the cycle?Click to expand...

Yes I was suppressed with BC for nearly two months. I'm not on any now. I think I am on CD 11 and still not O'ed and I have short cycles so I am wondering if I was over suppressed. I did the micro flare with 150 menopur each day and 300iu of follistim each day. I also took 20mcg of Lupron microdose twice a day. I have had two children naturally but my AMH is only .34 so they knew I would be a poor responder so they went in being aggressive. It's so weird. I have sleepy ovaries. I think I am going to work on exercising and eating more healthy and might look into coq10 supplements too. 

I hope all of you have wayyyy better response then me. I am also probably going to do my objections next time in my thigh instead of stomach as I've heard people had better responses doing that.


----------



## PocoHR

Myshelsong said:


> Hi poco! Good luck on your next FET!
> This is my first FET, just wondering what does your clinic do for FET?
> We don't have our appointment until December so just wondering what I might end up expecting. I know we are doing an investigation cycle first but after that no idea.

Hi Myshelsong, 

First off, I'm so so sorry to read about your loss x I hope your heart is healing x :hugs:

For FET my clinic operates the cycle much like a fresh cycle, just without the stimming/ovulation meds. You do birth control and lupron, then some estrogen after your AF, then after the transfer an estrogen/progesterone mix. It's really not as bad medication wise as a fresh cycle. 

I did an investigation cycle once too, we did the IVIGEN test, and an endometrial scratch which all came back normal. It was tough to do an investigation cycle because it just slows the whole process down, but now that it's all said and done, I'm glad we did it! 

Hope you are doing well! 

For me: I'm looking forward to our appointment with the specialist on November 18th. It's the day after my son's first birthday :) I'm hoping he'll be a big brother around this time next year!


----------



## Nolimitxox

AshleyLK said:


> Nolimitxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Poor news from my appointment. They couldn't find any measurable follies and my e2 was only at an 11. My body didn't respond to one of the most aggressive Ivf Protocols. The cycle was abandoned. Sadly I'm out. Thinking about trying in January since I have a lot of meds left over but not sure it's even worth it. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I didnt respond well (not exactly like you) on an agressive protocol either! Wait until your doctor chats with you. Did he surpress you before the cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was suppressed with BC for nearly two months. I'm not on any now. I think I am on CD 11 and still not O'ed and I have short cycles so I am wondering if I was over suppressed. I did the micro flare with 150 menopur each day and 300iu of follistim each day. I also took 20mcg of Lupron microdose twice a day. I have had two children naturally but my AMH is only .34 so they knew I would be a poor responder so they went in being aggressive. It's so weird. I have sleepy ovaries. I think I am going to work on exercising and eating more healthy and might look into coq10 supplements too.
> 
> I hope all of you have wayyyy better response then me. I am also probably going to do my objections next time in my thigh instead of stomach as I've heard people had better responses doing that.Click to expand...

I totally think you were over suppressed! :dohh: It should have been a red flag with the AFC if you ask me, but I am not a doctor. I felt pretty hopeless too after my first cycle, in which I was also over suppressed by birth control. My last two cycles have also been longer than usual. I did one IVF where I was on high dose folistim and after the cycle failed my luthal phase was 10 days. My following cycle was 29 days long, and I am on track to have another 29 day cycle. My cycles are like yours, short. 23 days to be exact. So this is quite an extension. My first cycle off IVF I did not ovulate and my second I just ovulated on CD 17 :|


----------



## Myshelsong

My clinic has never had me on any birth control and we did multiple IUI's before the IVF. I know everyone's clinic is different, but I wonder why they do it?

I really hope they figure this out for you soon Hun.


----------



## dogmommy

How's everyone doing? I'm about 5 dpo if I actually did ovulate. I'm more excited to be starting my ivf cycle in about 10 days!


----------



## Nolimitxox

dogmommy said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm about 5 dpo if I actually did ovulate. I'm more excited to be starting my ivf cycle in about 10 days!

Right with you. Were about 1 week out.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow everything is moving quickly!
Got our doctors appointment for dec 3 and was told to call when day 1 starts, which I think will start in probably 14-17 days depending on if my cycle is like normal.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> Wow everything is moving quickly!
> Got our doctors appointment for dec 3 and was told to call when day 1 starts, which I think will start in probably 14-17 days depending on if my cycle is like normal.

the three of us got this!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Just saw the doctor this morning, we have a testing cycle to do first, which should start around then end of this month, then we just have to get everything approved through insurance and we can start. The only thing left to do is wean my son. I think its going to be hard, because I really like breastfeeding now (probably harder for me than for him), but I know it's the right thing for us, and I made it to one year, so that's not too shabby :)


----------



## melissaelaine

PocoHR said:


> Just saw the doctor this morning, we have a testing cycle to do first, which should start around then end of this month, then we just have to get everything approved through insurance and we can start. The only thing left to do is wean my son. I think its going to be hard, because I really like breastfeeding now (probably harder for me than for him), but I know it's the right thing for us, and I made it to one year, so that's not too shabby :)

I hear you on weaning. We have been down to nursing just once before bed, but I think we're going to wean starting tonight. I am going to be at an overnight retreat, so I won't be with him for bedtime. And my husband is just going to do the next couple of nights, so that the transition is smoother for him. Our RE doesn't require us to be weaned until we transfer (for an FET), so I could theoretically keep nursing, but it just makes sense to do it now. And that way if we struggle with it, we have some time to get it worked out.


----------



## dogmommy

So excited to start seeing some action on this board!

Good luck on the weaning ladies :)

Has anyone been on aspirin for a cycle? My nurse told me but it's not on my paperwork so I was wondering when to start it. It wasn't in my big box of meds either.


----------



## gingmg

I am still nursing too, but have decided not to wean. My hormones look good so I don't see a reason to. I'm nervous that this will affect the embryo implanting, but I'm willing to take my chances. Good luck to everyone getting ready to start their cycles and good luck to those weaning.


----------



## Nolimitxox

dogmommy said:


> So excited to start seeing some action on this board!
> 
> Good luck on the weaning ladies :)
> 
> Has anyone been on aspirin for a cycle? My nurse told me but it's not on my paperwork so I was wondering when to start it. It wasn't in my big box of meds either.

I think most ladies start taking it on day 1. Im not sure though...


----------



## Myshelsong

I was told to just start taking it right away and don't stop until like 36 weeks or something.


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi! I'll start my Follistim injections for my first (and hopefully only) IVF cycle in 2 days. I'm nervous and excited. If you have any tips for making the process more manageable I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Myshelsong

Then only thing I can suggest for the build up to the ivf then the tww is focus on something. I am big on projects, the first iui I did I painted our dinning room. 
Thankfully it is Christmas so for those that celebrate I would suggest throw yourself into gifts you can make for family and decorate like crazy!

This tww until our Dr's appointment In December is driving me nuts. I am working on some painting for family gifts and other stuff but time I dragging ugh


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> Then only thing I can suggest for the build up to the ivf then the tww is focus on something. I am big on projects, the first iui I did I painted our dinning room.
> Thankfully it is Christmas so for those that celebrate I would suggest throw yourself into gifts you can make for family and decorate like crazy!
> 
> This tww until our Dr's appointment In December is driving me nuts. I am working on some painting for family gifts and other stuff but time I dragging ugh


My tww is coming to a close. I'm 13 dpo, negative hpt, all pms symptoms just waiting for her to show. Wish she'd come already, just literally to relieve my mood. It would be so nice.

What kind of things do you like to paint?


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck Quin! Ill start follistim early next week let me know how it goes. 11 dpo and getting BFN and starting to get AF bloat. Im same boat as you Nolimit I wish she would just show. I want to get this ivf cycle started. All my meds are just sitting in the closet ready. Luckily we will have the holidays to keep me distracted next tww.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am just starting to learn watercolour and doing a lighthouse for a friend but mainly I use acrylic and play with abstract and colour. Right now I am doing some Christmas ornaments, if that isn't available I paint rooms in our house hahaha.

Think I will be hitting af around December 1, we will see.

Hope this week flies by for you guys, good luck with starting medication


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shes here ladies. Day 1. I go in for blood and ultrasound tomorrow am.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck no limit!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Thanks everyone! This morning was a good one. I arrived for my appointment and we have a new lab lady. Very nice, slow because shes new to the system but can put a needle in my arm without pain so shes perfect in my books! The u/s tech was with a patient for nearly 45 minutes before getting to me, but Im glad for the wait. My resting follicle count is 12 ladies....12!!!!! Im floored! My best at any clinic has been 9, and its been 4 years. I managed 8 last feb, and we havent seen anything this promising since. My ultrasound tech told me "see! Hes going to change the cycle, we have a nice amount of follicles to work with, always see the positive. Youre going to be holding your baby in 2017." And I turned to her and cocked my head smiling and started to cry. I have to wait until 2ish for my actual blood numbers, but so far, one of our largest factors is working highly in our favor this month.

Dear Santa,

All I want is my rainbow baby for Christmas <3


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow 12!! That's great, I hope they all get nice and big for you Hun.
Oh how exciting &#128512;


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi all. I've been reading along since this thread started. Currently on CD8 of my first IVF cycle. We've been successful at conception in the past (Natural and IUI) but due to recurrent loss (we have no kids) we are trying IVF with PGS to rule out chromosomal issues of any embryos prior to transfer. I'm currently on Follistim Menopur Ganirelix Dexamethasone and Lovenox (I have clotting issues and am recovering from a PE following my most recent loss in August). My labs are pretty good considering I'm 44. And my AFC last week was 13. 
This is our final attempt. I'm feeling overwhelmed by it all. Hoping I can join you ladies for this process. 
I have my FX'd so tight for you all!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sophie2015 said:


> Hi all. I've been reading along since this thread started. Currently on CD8 of my first IVF cycle. We've been successful at conception in the past (Natural and IUI) but due to recurrent loss (we have no kids) we are trying IVF with PGS to rule out chromosomal issues of any embryos prior to transfer. I'm currently on Follistim Menopur Ganirelix Dexamethasone and Lovenox (I have clotting issues and am recovering from a PE following my most recent loss in August). My labs are pretty good considering I'm 44. And my AFC last week was 13.
> This is our final attempt. I'm feeling overwhelmed by it all. Hoping I can join you ladies for this process.
> I have my FX'd so tight for you all!!

Hey Sophie! You and I have a lot in common :) Welcome to the thread! When's youre next appointment?


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi Nolimitxox! I thought from your posts we were on similar paths. My next E2 and ultrasound is Monday. 
How about you? How are things going?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sophie2015 said:


> Hi Nolimitxox! I thought from your posts we were on similar paths. My next E2 and ultrasound is Monday.
> How about you? How are things going?

Exact same boat. Monday is the next appointment but I'm only 3 days deep! Excited to hear what Monday will bring for us!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Sophie! Hope this cycle works out well and you have great healthy embryos to transfer soon.
I am so very sorry for your past losses, I can't imagine your strength. Big hugs!

How is everyone staying positive this month?


----------



## Sophie2015

Nolimitxox said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nolimitxox! I thought from your posts we were on similar paths. My next E2 and ultrasound is Monday.
> How about you? How are things going?
> 
> Exact same boat. Monday is the next appointment but I'm only 3 days deep! Excited to hear what Monday will bring for us!Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi Myshelsong! Big hugs to you too. My losses have been awful but I truly cannot imagine the pain of yours. 
When is your next IVF planned?


----------



## Myshelsong

We have a Drs appointment on December 3, and we will confirm if we are going to move forward with FET this cycle or next. So hoping for January latest.
Just glad we got embryos left over. I don't think I could emotionally do another full IVF cycle yet.


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome Sophie! I'm so sorry for all your losses. 

Good luck at your appointment nolimit!

It's been a busy holiday weekend....AF showed on Friday. Went in for baseline us and labs yesterday. Got the message yesterday that everything was all good! My FSH went from 13 to 9. So I'm really happy about that! Did my first injection this morning of menopur...much better than I thought. Tonight I'll do follistim hopefully that goes ok. It's some big pen I have to dial to the right dose. Kind of nerve wracking! Wednesday is my next us and lab work.


----------



## Myshelsong

After my last IVF cycle I found the pen dial one was the easiest and hurt the least of all the injections. If you are like me though your will want to jam it in as hard as possible, leaving a stupid bruise. You don't have too, a regular jab will do. :) wish you lots of luck! Grow follicles grow
:dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello everyone I just finished my baseline on us on Tuesday and had AF. I started Estrace and folic acid today along with my dexamethasone and my Lupron .5 units. Lining check is scheduled for 12/7 with a possible FET of 12/15.


----------



## Sophie2015

dogmommy said:


> Welcome Sophie! I'm so sorry for all your losses.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment nolimit!
> 
> It's been a busy holiday weekend....AF showed on Friday. Went in for baseline us and labs yesterday. Got the message yesterday that everything was all good! My FSH went from 13 to 9. So I'm really happy about that! Did my first injection this morning of menopur...much better than I thought. Tonight I'll do follistim hopefully that goes ok. It's some big pen I have to dial to the right dose. Kind of nerve wracking! Wednesday is my next us and lab work.

Follistim is easier than Menopur! Don't let the pen scare you. Good luck Wednesday!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Good luck Lucinda!!


----------



## Letsgo

Is there room for more here? I'm getting ready for my first FET the first week of December and would love to support you all as we go forward.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Welcome all!! More the merrier!!! 

Letsgo, congrats on the FET approval, gotta be exciting. What are you doing to prep yourself for December transfer?

Lucinda, another schedule FET lady! Is the dexamethosone specifically for a FET or do you take it for other reasons. I am curois as I am also on dexamethasone for fresh IVF. 

Myshelsong, I agree! I think the Follistim pen is much easier than the rest, however I also remeber being intimidated by it my first cycle using it. After the first day, its a total breeze!

Sophie, i read on your journal you added menopur and now you are feeling activity for growth with follies. That is awesome to hear as I know you were worried they were not growing as the doctor would have liked. I too am on menopur and follistim this cycle and unlike my first IVF, I am feeling so much activity on both sides and Im only on day 4 of stimulation. I am just waiting for new labs and scans on Monday. Hoping for growth and adequate e2 rise, which I think is happening because my boobs are sore! Heres hoping for the best!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nolimitxox said:


> Welcome all!! More the merrier!!!
> 
> Letsgo, congrats on the FET approval, gotta be exciting. What are you doing to prep yourself for December transfer?
> 
> Lucinda, another schedule FET lady! Is the dexamethosone specifically for a FET or do you take it for other reasons. I am curois as I am also on dexamethasone for fresh IVF.
> 
> Myshelsong, I agree! I think the Follistim pen is much easier than the rest, however I also remeber being intimidated by it my first cycle using it. After the first day, its a total breeze!
> 
> Sophie, i read on your journal you added menopur and now you are feeling activity for growth with follies. That is awesome to hear as I know you were worried they were not growing as the doctor would have liked. I too am on menopur and follistim this cycle and unlike my first IVF, I am feeling so much activity on both sides and Im only on day 4 of stimulation. I am just waiting for new labs and scans on Monday. Hoping for growth and adequate e2 rise, which I think is happening because my boobs are sore! Heres hoping for the best!

I started taking it specifically for this FET cycle....this is my 2nd FET and I took prednisone only for the previous FET. This FET (same clinic but different office and a different state) I've been taking the dexamethasone all along and will eventually add cipro. 
I'm hoping all goes well with bloodwork on the 5th and 10th and that my prelinning check on 12/7 goes well so that I don't have to return all the way to St Louis on the 10th and then again the 15th for transfer. 
Asking my clinic to send me orders for intralipids as I did this with my previous FET.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Letsgo said:


> Is there room for more here? I'm getting ready for my first FET the first week of December and would love to support you all as we go forward.

Also doing FET but for around the 15th.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sophie2015 said:


> Good luck Lucinda!!

Thanks ;)


----------



## Sophie2015

Welcome Letsgo! Good luck with your FET!

Nolimitxox- I did 5 days of Follistim before I added in Menopur and Ganirelix. I've used Follistim only in the past for my 2 bfp IUIs this summer and had great results. But when I added Menopur & Ganirelix on Friday I felt nothing. I can feel both sides now so hoping for good results tomorrow. Have you been on all 3 hormones together the whole time? My RE wanted to start me on Follistim & Menopur then add in Ganirelix a week later but I had concerns about the LH increase of Menopur and his lead geneticist on staff advised me not to add Menopur until I started Ganirelix. Something about chromosomal issues (which we know 2 of my losses had). Hoping my decision to delay the start of Menopur wasn't a bad one. I can only afford this one IVF cycle.


----------



## Sophie2015

Dogmommy- did you give your first Follistim? How did it go?


----------



## Sophie2015

I won't have E2 results for hours but ultrasound wasn't bad. I have 10 follies all about the same size. Another 4 less than 10. And 6 micros. For my age that's pretty good I think. I have another appt tomorrow. ER is Thursday or Friday. FX'd! Of course my issue isn't conceiving so hoping at least 1 of these follicles has a genetically sound egg.


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome new ladies! So many doing FET. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Sophie the follistim pen was a sinch! I may do my next shots in my thigh bc I'm thinking my belly is more sensitive. That's so exciting ER will be this week!! Good luck with the E2 results. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sophie2015

Dogmommy- Thanks!! 
I didn't think you'd have any issues with the Follistim. It looks more complicated than it is. FX'd for you!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Nolimitxox- Did you have your appointment today? How'd it go?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sophie2015 said:


> Nolimitxox- Did you have your appointment today? How'd it go?

Hey! Yes I did. I have 5 growing follies with a lead thats 2 mm larger thab the other 4. The rest remain under 10mm. E2s are only about 440. Its twice where it was after the same amount of time comparatively to my first cycle. Which i think is a good thing. Waiting on a call from my office to make sure i shouldnt take any morning meds before the appointment tomorrow am. I asked for calcification as to why they lowered one med, raised another, and then not having a morning dose before the next appointment. Planning a trigger? Maybe. Hopefully i will know soon.


----------



## Sophie2015

Nolimitxox- keep us updated!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nolimitxox Sounds amazing!!!!! On my end I feel like time is crawling until FET or until I know if FET will happen on 15th


----------



## dogmommy

Sophie did you get your results?

I had my first scan today. It was very uncomfortable! My E2 was already up to 750 after 3 days of Stims. That must be pretty high bc he told took my follistim from 300 to 150. And the nurse was mumbling but I think she said 15 follicles. It was just a message and now the office is closed. I go back on Friday. Hopefully I'll get a better idea what the follicles are doing.


----------



## Sophie2015

Dogmommy- that's awesome!! I had similar results with my first round of Follistim. FX'd for good results Friday!!

My ER is tomorrow. I have 14 follies but about 7 of them are on the cusp of being mature. RE had me take one last Follistim injection last night before my 2 trigger shots hoping the follies that are 13-15 will grow in time. E2 today is 1646. Hoping to have at least 8 mature eggs and that they all fertilize. I'll know total # retrieved tomorrow. And total fertilized Friday. 
I'm 44. And while we've already conceived 5 times since I turned 41 I'm not optimistic any of my eggs are healthy as I always mc. But there's a first time for everything right!


----------



## Quindalyn

Sophie2015- I guess we are cycle buddies but I'm doing a freeze all cycle!

My egg retrieval is tomorrow also and I also have apx 14 eggs too, E2 was 1800 2 days ago and most of mine were close to 20. Best of luck!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow those are great numbers ladies, good luck on retrieval!


----------



## Letsgo

Nolimitxox said:


> Welcome all!! More the merrier!!!
> 
> Letsgo, congrats on the FET approval, gotta be exciting. What are you doing to prep yourself for December transfer?
> !

Thanks, Nolimit. Compared to IVF protocols, I have not done much! I have been taking Estrace for about 10 days, increasing dosage from 2 mg to 12. Lining check today was good enormous go to proceed. Tomorrow begins the fun. I am with a new clinic than last time, so I don't know if the med change is due to the FET or clinic, since we aren't doing what worked for me last time :wacko:

Tomorrow I start progesterone in oil injections. I haven't done intramuscular before so I am a bit anxious. Then Friday I add in more progesterone via suppository. So much progesterone!


----------



## Sophie2015

Quindalyn- I'm so jealous of your 20s!! My RE won't let mine grow that big. He triggers when lead follicle is 18. Sigh. Mine will also be a FET because we are only doing IVF to do PGS. Good luck tomorrow!!

Letsgo- Excited for you! FX'd everything goes according to plan!!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is weird, my biggest one like 24 when I triggered last time. Most of the others were between 16&22 but still, why won't he let them get bigger?


----------



## Sophie2015

Myshelsong said:


> That is weird, my biggest one like 24 when I triggered last time. Most of the others were between 16&22 but still, why won't he let them get bigger?

He says they overcook. I've read where other clinics do the same thing but then there are just as many who let them grow into the 20s. I wish he'd let mine grow because then my 13-15s might have been closer to 18. Even if they'd waited til Friday to do ER.


----------



## dogmommy

Quin and sophie good luck at your retrievals!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Good luck letsgo! I've heard the progesterone oil is rough but there's some tips online that may help!


----------



## Myshelsong

Cycle day one for me, just called the clinic so waiting to hear back!
Hoping we can do the investigation cycle this month so that we can do the FET next month.


----------



## Sophie2015

Bad news. They couldn't access my R ovary. Only retrieved 2 eggs. Pretty much zero chance those 2 will be healthy and survive. Devastated.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sophie2015 said:


> Bad news. They couldn't access my R ovary. Only retrieved 2 eggs. Pretty much zero chance those 2 will be healthy and survive. Devastated.

No freaking way!?!?! :cry:

Hiw did that happen?! Its so devesating and im so sorry :( we will get through this together! Vent away! Dont give up hope on the two that did make it. Im in the same boat, we only need one right? (How sick are you of hearing that? I am.).

Again im so sorry Sophie :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sophie I am so sorry. I honestly can't imagine the frustration. Big big hugs to you. I am not ready to give up hope for you, fingers crossed the ones they got were mature enough and will fertilize.
Will you try to bd since those follicles are coming anyways?


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi ladies. I'm beyond sad and frustrated. Of the 8 they anticipated I had mature they could only retrieve 2. Not sure what happened with the remaining 5 on my L side. As for my R ovary, I've had AT LEAST 50 ultrasounds at this clinic plus 3 SIS's and an HSG. No one has ever mentioned my R ovary is inaccessible. We might not have spent all this money if we'd known that as my R ovary has always been my dominant one. 
As for BD. Huge fight on the way home. Because my issue isn't conception but is recurrent loss. And at least 2 of those were due to faulty chromosomes it's highly likely any embryo that implants will not be healthy. Combine that with my recent history of hemorrhaging post d&c then the PE in my L lung 10 days later and another unhealthy pregnancy is dangerous for me. However I can't give up the hope that one of the likely remaining 6 eggs could be healthy. So after many heated words, and as bad as I felt, we BD'd as soon as we got home. I'm to the point I don't care if trying to conceive a child kills me. My husband is ready to quit however because he's afraid of losing me. And I understand that. But I can't give up on those few remaining eggs. What if?!


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi all! My retrieval was complicated; it took twice as long as they planned because my wondering right ovary has moved further behind my uterus and a nurse had to push down on me in order to get access to it. I'm in a world of pain but they were able to get 20 eggs total.

Sophie2015- I'm so sorry, when will they officially give you a report on the egg quality?


----------



## Sophie2015

Quindalyn- I'll know tomorrow. But I'm fairly certain none of my two will fertilize. They pretty much told us today we have zero chance. Interesting your R ovary is hard to get to as well. Wish they'd tried to get to mine like they did yours. FX'd for you!


----------



## Quindalyn

Sophie- I'll hold out hope until tomorrow. And my right ovary has always been my problem ovary because it's squished itself behind my uterus, and because of the stimming moved itself "further down below the uterus" according to the doctor; so they "really mashed down" to get access. I definitely feel mashed. Due to the odd location they were never able to get a clear picture during ultrasounds and told me they weren't sure if they would be able to harvest from it. I've named it Nessy because of it's illusive nature.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am glad you decided to bd Sophie. I know it is a difficult situation, but it is the best you could do given the circumstances. I am sorry they couldn't retrieve more. 

Quin- wow great numbers, hopefully you will get some great embryos to chose from for transfer!

Afm cd1 and starting our investigations cycle on Saturday. Also have a meeting with my Dr to talk about th FET and what we have to do since we had a still born in September. Keeping my fingers crossed we will do the transfer in early January!!


----------



## Quindalyn

I just got my fertilization report and 8 of the 20 fertilized!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wahoo Quindalyn!!! Fingers crossed those beauties keep on going.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Quindalyn said:


> I just got my fertilization report and 8 of the 20 fertilized!

That is fantastic news! Hoping to hear some good news from Sophie today too, even if the chances are slim :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

Congrats Quindalyn!! 

Both of my two fertilized. Still not holding out much hope though.


----------



## Quindalyn

Sophie2015 said:


> Congrats Quindalyn!!
> 
> Both of my two fertilized. Still not holding out much hope though.

OMG!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Awesome news Sophie!!!!

Its trigger day for me!!!


----------



## dogmommy

Sophie I'm sorry things didn't pan out how you wanted but two is still great!!

Quin congrats on your 8 too!!

Nolimit good luck at your retrieval!! 

Myshe good luck with your investigating cycle :)

Afm I went for my second us and blood work. My biggest is at 12 and I have a bunch around 10. My E2 is 1300. And my Lh is starting to climb so adding ganirelex tonight. They are making come in again tomorrow! I'm worried that's not a good sign. Fingers crossed that everything stays on track.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sophie so far that is 100% fert. Rate, that is great. Keeping positive for you for the next few days

Nolimitxox yay trigger day! Sending you positive vibes Hun.

Dogmommy, that's great you have a bunch all in the same size range. Won't be too long until you retrieve.

Anyone have any plans for the tww?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry ive been mia but as of 4:30 AM I am officially moved in to my new place....im on 3.5 hrs of sleep and I don't know how im functioning. Just wanted to check in and goodluck on the upcoming retrievals . 
I'm so sorry Sophie about your retrieval but glad to hear that the two did fertilize.


----------



## Myshelsong

Ahhh! We were approved for FET for the January cycle!! 
Having a sono to confirm uterus is ok and then next cycle will be put on some estrogen for lining then progesterone right before the transfer. We are going to transfer one embryo. Oh gosh, I am nervous, excited and tired. What a day!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> Ahhh! We were approved for FET for the January cycle!!
> Having a sono to confirm uterus is ok and then next cycle will be put on some estrogen for lining then progesterone right before the transfer. We are going to transfer one embryo. Oh gosh, I am nervous, excited and tired. What a day!

What a GREAT day!


----------



## Myshelsong

No limit- I think so!
Hey when is your retrieval? You just triggered right? Thinking and sending you great vibes!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshelsong said:


> No limit- I think so!
> Hey when is your retrieval? You just triggered right? Thinking and sending you great vibes!

Went to retrieval this am and got 4 eggs. Waiting to hear about maturity and fertilization, I was told they will call me today. :thumbup:


----------



## dogmommy

Myshelsong congrats can't wait for you to start!!

Nolimit congrats! Any updates yet?

Sophie and quin any updates?

How's everyone doing preparing for their FET? 

AFM another follicle check today!


----------



## Myshelsong

I have decided to do what I did last time since it worked. I am going to eat super healthy (ish) but add extra veggies and fruit into my meals. Do light excersizing every day - only about half an hour to get blood flowing. Cut down too one coffee a day and cut out pop and most sugars if I can. Adding avocado and healthy fats like coconut oil, and will be eating pineapple week of transfer!


----------



## Sophie2015

I don't have any updates. Feeling a bit overwhelmed and defeated. The odds just aren't in our favor. 
I'm reading along though. And while I don't always comment I'm keeping my FX'd so tightly for all of you.


----------



## Nolimitxox

3 of 4 eggs were mature and injected.....and.........


1 made it!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Congrats Nolimitxox!! I can't remember...are you transferring fresh or having PGS done first?


----------



## Myshelsong

Woop woop!!! Grow little guy grow!


----------



## Nolimitxox

We would only do pgs if we had two or more to freeze. We only have one embaby growing so it will be a fresh day 5 transfer with my 14.5 cushy lining. Grow little bean, moms waiting!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is a great lining! Very excited for you.


----------



## dogmommy

1 is all it takes nolimit! Great lining.

Fingers crossed for you Sophie.

Good plan myshelsong. Can't wait for you to get started.

My follicles are slowwwwly getting bigger. Lead is at 16mm. Go back tomorrow for another hoping it gets a little bigger! Lining is at 11 and E2 is 2,000 something. I have nothing to compare it to so hopefully retrieval at Thurs or Fri.


----------



## Letsgo

Wow, so much to catch up on after I forgot my new password >.<

Sophie, that is just so hard to hear. I hope the embryos beat the genetic lottery. 

Nolimit, so you will transfer Saturday?

Holding you all in my thoughts as the process of cycling, waiting, retrieving and stimming goes forward. 

Afm, transfer is tomorrow after several days of what felt like an awful comedy skit between my old clinic and new. Trying to move the embryos basically across the street from one to another took several notarized forms, frustrated phone calls, lots of messages and having to loop in my no-nonsense husband to get all sorted since I live from 90 miles away from the clinics. I thought I might have to show up tomorrow with a cooler and do a snatch and grab to get my frosties. But all seems well now, mouth burning from a LOT of fresh pineapple. We will have to travel in some bad weather in the morning, so we are factoring in a bit of extra time to take it safe.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck on transfer day! Are you transferinf one or two embryos?
Congrats on almost being PUPO!


----------



## firstbaby25

dogmommy said:


> Nolimit I did have a scope done in January. He removed most of the endo and unblocked one of my tubes. We tried timed intercourse with clomid for a few months and no luck. All my blood work before the scope was perfect then last month he checked again and my fsh is now elevated so he doesn't know if I'll respond well or not.
> 
> Do you have endometriosis?

ME ME ME - both tubes are blocked with it - if i don't laugh I might cry... Been fighting for a diagnosis for 3-4 years. Nothing prepared me for it though and my OH won't talk about it - because he would rather cross that bridge when he gets to it! 

Sorry to jump in - have just been told i will need IVF so trying to read as much as i can to start as soon as i can, got an appointment coming through for 8 weeks from last friday... This thread looks safe enough to talk to people that know about it/grieve. 

I don't even know what a short cycle is and a long one :shrug: I am sure I will soon enough. 

Off to read some more of your thread...


----------



## firstbaby25

as i suspected... I know nothing about these drugs and cycles but good luck to you all... Sophie I see it says 'pregnant' - hope one of the 2 (or both) are growing nicely in your tummy.

Everyone else... GOOD LUCK for sticky embryo's and short/long cycles and egg retrievals and everything... 

I'm in the UK so I am at the mercy of my NHS and not sure how many cycles we will be offered (2 or 3)... Will know more the end of Jan, just have to throw myself in to Christmas I guess!


----------



## Sophie2015

firstbaby25 said:


> as i suspected... I know nothing about these drugs and cycles but good luck to you all... Sophie I see it says 'pregnant' - hope one of the 2 (or both) are growing nicely in your tummy.
> 
> Everyone else... GOOD LUCK for sticky embryo's and short/long cycles and egg retrievals and everything...
> 
> I'm in the UK so I am at the mercy of my NHS and not sure how many cycles we will be offered (2 or 3)... Will know more the end of Jan, just have to throw myself in to Christmas I guess!

Where does it say pregnant?! Lol. I need to fix. I'm not pregnant but I wish I was!! Waiting to find out if either of my 2 grew big enough to be tested for genetics as RE feels my losses are due to chromosomal issues. 

Good luck to you!! Don't worry about learning all the drugs and such. There are lots of protocols and most clinics do a great job of walking you through the process.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sophie2015 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> as i suspected... I know nothing about these drugs and cycles but good luck to you all... Sophie I see it says 'pregnant' - hope one of the 2 (or both) are growing nicely in your tummy.
> 
> Everyone else... GOOD LUCK for sticky embryo's and short/long cycles and egg retrievals and everything...
> 
> I'm in the UK so I am at the mercy of my NHS and not sure how many cycles we will be offered (2 or 3)... Will know more the end of Jan, just have to throw myself in to Christmas I guess!
> 
> Where does it say pregnant?! Lol. I need to fix. I'm not pregnant but I wish I was!! Waiting to find out if either of my 2 grew big enough to be tested for genetics as RE feels my losses are due to chromosomal issues.
> 
> Good luck to you!! Don't worry about learning all the drugs and such. There are lots of protocols and most clinics do a great job of walking you through the process.Click to expand...

See how to the left of this post it has my username and ttc #1? Yours says 'Pregnant (expecting)'.

Sorry for the mishap! Hope that there are only good things to come from the genetics :thumbup:

I am sure that soon, I will be immersed in all of this and I will know everything about everything..

I will quit smoking after christmas in preparation for IVF giving me enough time to recover from this news (my tummy is still sore)


----------



## Sophie2015

Interesting. I'm on the mobile version and don't see anything to the left. It must show it on the desktop version and is from my pregnancy last summer I bet. I will fix. Thanks!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sophie2015 said:


> Interesting. I'm on the mobile version and don't see anything to the left. It must show it on the desktop version and is from my pregnancy last summer I bet. I will fix. Thanks!!

Ahhh I am desktop - hence the view :thumbup:


----------



## melissaelaine

I know it's been a while since I posted, but the timing of my FET has been up in the air. It looks like I will be starting Lupron this weekend with a tentative transfer date of January 9! I am looking forward to getting up to date on everyone's journey.


----------



## Myshelsong

Jan 9!!! That is soooo soon. 
I might be the week after you. 

First- the doctor or nurse is you deal with will go through what your protocol will be. Every Clinic has a different protocol. Every person depending on their diagnosis has a different protocol as well. Hopefully they will find one for you that will give you lots of giant follicles. Definitely try to quit smoking Kama I did last year before my IVF. I can't imagine going through withdrawal and the terrible two week wait at the same time. It would take me over the edge

Sophie... When do you hear about your embryos? How are they they doing?


----------



## treasured

Hello! I realise I'm very late to the conversation but wondered if I could join! 

I'm going for EC tomorrow and this is our first IVF cycle! Nervous and could do with some words of wisdom &#128516; 

Anyone else at this stage? Xxx


----------



## Sophie2015

Myshelsong- I'll know tomorrow. Sooo worried. Nothing has ever gone our way fertility wise. So prepared to hear that neither made it. And if they didn't, because of my age and consecutive losses, we are out of options. 

Welcome treasured! I just went through ER 5 days ago. It's also my first (and only) IVF. I have no words of wisdom though. Just stay calm and visualize lots of embies. Easier said than done! FX'd for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Treasures. I am not in that stag but was in April, so I know where you are.
My only thing is to stay positive, breath, know you are in good hands and keep up the hope! After the procedure take it easy and have your last drink in celebration for one step done. I also started eating pineapple the day of the collection. I have no idea if anything helped, but it made me feel like I was doing everything I could do. Good luck!!!


----------



## Letsgo

FET is done! We had decided to transfer two, as we did that last time and resulted in a singleton. Plus, I am over 40 now so the numbers are less in my favor. First two thawed, one was viable. Thawed next two, only one was viable. So now I am cooking two, in the hopes that at least one digs in tight. Feeling cramps but mostly ok. I've been up since 3:30am from excitement and nerves. 

To keep my mind busy I wanted to finish up my online Christmas shopping. Toddler is asleep andmy SO is annoying me by finishing up my champagne that I did not drink before. Time to head to the real computer, and update my profile in case anyone is peeking!

Welcome to the new ladies! Trying to conceive lingo is like learning A new language. Ask questions as you go. Mostly we all have stories and experience to share.


----------



## dogmommy

Wow I missed so much the past day! Welcome new ladies!

Firstbaby endo is terrible!! Both tubes :( I'm so sorry. Best of luck with your ivf!!

Melissa it will be here before you know it!!

Sophie I have everything crossed you get some good news tomorrow! 

Letsgo congrats on PUPO! 

Treasured I'm a couple days behind you Ec is scheduled for Friday. Fingers crossed they collect a bunch of good ones for you!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Im so behind, Im reading but not responding. Were having some house hunting trouble with banks and contracts so all my so all my time this week has gone to that. I will post again soon!! Im so excited for everyone, everyones got a lot going right now! Good luck with the testing Sophie, cant wait to hear about that tomorrow. Best of luck to all the FETs that happened this month, keep us posted on possible implantation!!

Chat soon ladies!


----------



## firstbaby25

dogmommy said:


> Wow I missed so much the past day! Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Firstbaby endo is terrible!! Both tubes :( I'm so sorry. Best of luck with your ivf!!
> 
> Melissa it will be here before you know it!!
> 
> Sophie I have everything crossed you get some good news tomorrow!
> 
> Letsgo congrats on PUPO!
> 
> Treasured I'm a couple days behind you Ec is scheduled for Friday. Fingers crossed they collect a bunch of good ones for you!! Let us know how it goes.

yeah - what made it worse is that I knew, here we are at the mercy of the NHS and a plethora of male GP's... At one point my af totally disappeared amongst other symptoms and he told me 'some women don't have periods' YEAH GOOD ONE. Well, i do - i'm a 28 day-er!!!

Anyway, I can't change that now - just waiting for the start date and whatnot. This is like my 2ww's of days gone by but so so so much worse.


----------



## firstbaby25

Sophie and Treasured good luck :)

Everyone else - hope today is just dandy. 

I feel good cause I washed my hair today :haha: like a warrior (I was only told on Friday i can't have kids)


----------



## Myshelsong

Letsgo- That is exciting, Two embys already. Congrats on being PUPO

Nolimit - good luck with the banks, that is so annoying.
fingers crossed your embryo is on the grow train as well!

Firstbaby - hearing bad news is always hard to deal with. You are doing the best you can do, and washing your hair is absolutely a good sign. hahaha
Dont lose too much hope, you are still in the race. 

AFM - I have my Sono on friday to check my uterus status after my loss, if everything looks good we will be doing the transfer in January. Yahoo!

For the FET Ladies - What days in your cycle did everyone do a FET? I have no idea when they would be doing this


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong- I just talked to my nurse about our FET protocol and here is what I learned. I will start Lupron around day 21 of my cycle (well, earlier for me since my cycles are short, but that is what most people do). Then when my period starts, I will start estrace. Typically, the transfer is around 20 days later. But, they have a little more flexibility with a medicated FET than IVF and can push that date a little, if needed. Plus, it depends on whether your lining is thickening like it should, etc.


----------



## treasured

Hi ladies! 


Ego collection went really well today, was definitely easier than I thought it would be. I only took about an hour in recovery and it was all really seamless apart from being slightly late. They recovered 8 mature eggs, which I'm quite happy about the consultant said they were all good quality so I'm to call in the morning for fertilisation number. Fingers crossed!

Sophie- thank you, it was definitely not as bad as I thought but there was another lady there who it obviously didn't go as smoothly for. Are you awaiting results from embryo development?

Myshelsong- I've definitely been talking it easy :) luckily not in any pain. OH has been great doing everything for me haha. What stage of the process are you at just now? 

Dogmommy - very exciting for Friday! You wI'll be fine! Is this your first IVF? Any idea how many follies you have growing? Does that mean you will trigger tonight then? :)

Hope everyone else is doing good! FXd for everyone xxxxx


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi all! I just found out that 5 of the embryos made it to the ice age!:happydance: Dr. says as long as my scratch test goes well I'll be doing a transfer in Jan.

Sophie- I'm still hopeful for your two.

treasured- congrats!! Glad your collection went well.

Dogmommy- I'm so excited to see what Friday brings!


----------



## melissaelaine

Yay, Quin! That's awesome news!

I got a call from the nurse today and she is ordering the meds. I should get my protocol later today, but I will likely be starting Lupron this weekend or early next week!

Also, I meant to add that I started a TTC journal for number 2, linked in my signature.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Guys....sophie asked me to share her news. Her embabies are not high enough quality to test, and they are essentially dying. She is very, understandably, upset. 

Im so sorry Sophie :( I wish I had words, but there are no words that can take away this pain. And im so sorry you have to suffer through this nightmare.


----------



## Myshelsong

Treasured- I am having a sono done this Friday to check uterus since the loss. Just to make sure everything is great. If that comes up I will be transferring an embryo from our last IVF cycle in January. 

Sophie- So terribly sorry Hun. I know there are no words to make this better so I am just sending unconditional love. 

Quin- that is amazing congrats!

Melissa - good luck on your protocol :)


----------



## dogmommy

Sophie I am so sorry. We are here if you need to talk.

Quin congrats on you frozen embs.

Myshelsong good luck with the sono. I'm sure you'll be rifht on track to start.

Nolimit when is your transfer set for?

Treasured I'm glad Er went well. Can't wait to hear the fertilization report! This is my first Ivf! Im not sure how many exactly she said I have 26 follicles but some are only measuring 8 mm.

AFM doing my trigger shot shortly. Very nervous about it. The nurse said on the message that I have to be precise with the time. Take a pregnancy test in the morning. Call if it's negative....pressure!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sophie. I'm very sorry.


----------



## firstbaby25

Quinn- that's great news! Congrats :happydance: 

Dogmommy - GL for trigger shot. Hope it went well!


----------



## treasured

Sophie- so sorry to hear this :( surround yourself with love and support today!

Quin- so exciting for your 5 frosties!! Not long at all until jan :)

Myshel- hope all goes well tomorrow and then January will be an exciting time! You and Quin will be maybe around the same time? 

Dogmommy- thank you! That's such a great number so hopefully there will be lots that mature after your trigger :) good luck for tomorrow! 

I had my fertilisation report this morning and I have 4 fertilised eggs. The nurse said they only injected 4 so this is great because it's an 100% fertilisation rate. But I'm a bit confused as to why they only injected 4 when the doctor said all 8 were mature. I guess I'm happy enough that some atleast fertilised. She said it will likely be 3 day tranfer unless they all are good quality and survive until Saturday. They will call me on Saturday morning to decide whether it's then or Monday. Praying they survive!!! X


----------



## melissaelaine

So sorry to hear about Sophie! 

Treasured - I am curious about why they only did ICSI on 4 of the eggs, too. Let us know if you find out!

I got my protocol. I start Lupron on Saturday and call when my period comes. If all goes well, I will be transferring around January 9.


----------



## Myshelsong

Melissa that is so exciting! I am so pumped for your January transfer. 
I can't wait to find out my date. I want this so crazy bad ahhh!


----------



## Myshelsong

So I had the sono done today and from what I overheard everything looked great. So that means we are on for January!!! Looks like I will be on estrogen for about ten days starting day three, if my lining looks great then progesterone for five and then the transfer!! I can't believe this is going to happen.... again.
But I am excited, nervous and feeling positive.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## treasured

MyShelsong, how EXCITING! that's hardly any time at all :) that's such a quick process and probably much better that you get to skip out on so many of the meds! Definitely very positive news :)

Mel- I will find out tomorrow hopefully the reason why only 4 were used! So exciting for your protocol the time wI'll fly in! 

I'm doing ok been trying to rest up as tried doing a bit too much last night and my abdomen has been a bit more sore today. Hoping it's not ohss, which I doubt cause I have no other symptoms. Anyone ever heard of pain when urinating and know if it's normal after ER? I'm just about to go to bed and await the call tomorrow to find out if we transfer tomorrow or not. I'm praying so much that some are still growing! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay! Xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

I remember some aches and pains after retrieval... but can't remember urination pain specifically. Just general soreness and bloating from all the meds and everything else. Good luck on transfer day Hun!!

I know it is coming up so fast, I just want to get this month over with and get on to transfer day.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Myshel, how exciting!!!! Keep us posted on when you start your patches! I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## treasured

Eeek I just had my transfer today! Went really smoothly and we transfered one 8 cell grade 3 embryo which In the UK is pretty good- 4 being the best. Quite happy with that and all our other 3 are continuing to grow they are 6 cell grade 3, 6 cell grade 2 and 7 cell 2/3. Hoping we get one to freeze, embryologist said maybe&#55358;&#56596;. 

Just going to relax the rest of the day id love a bath but know i can't :( here goes the 2WW! 

Also, have any of you ladies ever been put in a position where you need to tell your employer about either being pregnant or your fertility treatment?
I'm a nurse and had to postpone my new job by a few weeks due to my ER etc. But now they have arranged an appointment with occupational health and it's the week I will find out my BFP/BFN. I obviously can't lie but really hadnt planded on telling my new employer as quickly as that/ at all about my fertility treatment. He is a man and I really don't want to be discussing it with him. Any advice? 

Hope everyone is doing okay today! Xx


----------



## dogmommy

Retrieval went well! 14 eggs collected and today 8 fertilized. she said they won't check them everyday but she said we are looking at a 5 day transfer. So Wednesday might be the day!! I just have a voicemail box I check so I didn't get to talk to anyone but she sounded to be optimistic!! 

Treasured congrats PUPO!! As for employer I would just play it by ear. You shouldn't have to miss too much work anymore at this point. I had to tell mine but my Re office was asking me to come in every day for bloodwork and ultrasound. 

Myshelsong so excited for you!!! It will be here before you know it :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Congratulations treasured! Not sure if I would tell them yet, maybe after 12 weeks unless you have too....

Dogmommy. Eight is freaking fantastic! We had eight at the beginning as well and ended up with four at day five so my fingers are crossed for you that you have some great quality ones for transfer and for freezing!


----------



## treasured

Dogmommy- Amazing! 8 is soo good! How are you feeling after the collection? I would have loved to do a 5 day transfer but cause we only had 4 that didn't seem to be an option. The chances are improved with a 5 day I think as they are blastocysts!

Myshel- thank you! Because they've arranged this appointment I feel like I shouldn't really lie to them incase I'm found out. I'll have to just play it by ear but it's a new job too so don't want my manager to act differently! X


----------



## Myshelsong

Treasured, how are you feeling post transfer? Any fun symptoms to spot yet?

Dog mommy when are you transferring, it has to be soon right? 
How are the embryos holding up, have they given you any more updates?

Afm I am sitting in my hands waiting for this year to be over so that we can get this party started!
Will try this cycle naturally but not holding out much hope on that end, so this wait is taking forever!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congrats doggymommy!! Those are great numbers!

Okay. We had our sit down today. We were reccomended for 1 of 3 options. #1 cycle one more time with Miller on an estrogen priming before stimulation, stimulating with MDL. He doesn't anticipate different results, but at least we can say with confidence that we tried all 3 classic DOR protocols, and the result was the same. Option #2 Donor eggs. Option #3 cycle with Doctor Schoolcraft in Colorado. 

He reccomended we get a second opinion, but he said around here honestly he isnt sure who would be able to confidently take my on as a patient to find the "missing piece ". 

Where to begin.


----------



## dogmommy

Transfer is set for Wednesday morning! I havent heard any more news on my embryos. Im feeling great but I am having trouble sleeping as Im getting nervous.

Nolimit are you more leaning towards one option than another?

Myshelsong will keep my fingers crossed for your natural cycle!

Treasurd how are you feeling? When is your test scheduled for


----------



## Myshelsong

Only one more day dogmommy! I understand the no sleep part, it is super nerve wrecking! Hope this cycle and transfer is yours. Will you be testing before Christmas?


----------



## treasured

Myshel I've not really had symptoms at all actually I feel really good! Occasional nausea yesterday morning but I'm putting that down to progesterone!

Dogmommy so exciting for tomorow! I hope you get a little sleep tonight so you can be chilled but it will all go smooooothly! My beta is scheduled for next Wednesday. So scary. 

No limit that is really hopeful to hear about all those options! What is one in colorado that youve mentioned I've never heard of that? :) where will you look for a second opinion?

I'm SO happy today because one of our 3 embryos made it to freeze! I didn't think any would but one powered through :) it is such a relief to atleast have one back up plan. Also the one they froze wasn't quite as good quality on day 3 so it gives me hope that the one they put back might just be a wee blastocyst and implanting any day now FX!!!!! I've also been testing out my trigger and today it was practically stark white so I think I can assume anything I get from now on will be definite. Scared to test before the beta though now!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Its here!!! Goodluck dogmommy!!! <3


Treasured, how ling until betas?
Ill come back to the questions about my next steps in a little bit, just wanted to pop in and wish everyone luck today <3


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck dogmommy &#55356;&#57152; :babydust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Thinking about you dogmommy!!


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you all so much. Transfer went beautifully! We have two embryos on board. They are about average quality. Beta won't be until 26th bc my Dr waits 12 days but I will definitely be testing before then. Hoping for a Christmas miracle :)

Treasurd one week left! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Letsgo

Treasure and dogmommy, how are you passing your wait? It is nerve wracking. 

Nolimit, I wish you the best with those three very different choices. It is amazing and frustrating that so much is known about fertility yet they can't always explain things. 

I did go for a second opinion and felt good about that choice. I ended up switching clinics between my first and second IVF, mainly for logistics of a local nurse to do labs and such. The offices and protocols have some differences that I didn't expect, although I should have considered FET would run differently. 

Good night all. These hormones are really doing a number on me: 2 Estrace/3x; PiO shot in am and night Progesterone pill insert.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have never been on the estrace but will be next month's. What symptoms are you experiencing? 
When r you testing?


----------



## treasured

No limit, beta is next Wednesday! I'm thinking I'm going to test on Sunday and if it's negative not again until beta. I had been testing out my trigger and got exited because it went away and then came back the next day but it's far too early for any pregnancy hcg so I quickly told my self off &#55357;&#56834; 

Dogmommy I'm soo happy your tranfer went well! Yay for two on board! I'm a singleton as our clinic only does single but I would have preferred two! How you feeling? Not really feeling any symptoms I feel good. The only thing I've noticed is being REALLY dizzy when standing up so much that I need to hold on to somthing. Can progesterone do that?

Let'sgo, I've just been trying to keep myself really busy and have been training for my new job so have other things on my mind! It's the evenings that get me when I start to Google :( xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Progesterone can do that, but when I got my positive I noticed it as well as I was extremely thirsty. So my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay two embryos! !! Congrats on being pupo. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## treasured

Okay ladies I need help!! I have decided to test out the trigger and got a pretty much negative a few days ago. However sInce then I've got 2 more faint lines, today's being the darkest. This is 11 days past trigger and 6dp3dt so I knoww too early for a BFP! but I was only on 250mg of ovidrelle so would it be gone? I'm 100% telling myself it's not a reliable result. 

Was totally emotional today and headachey but I definitely think it's the progesterone cause I started that the day I started symptoms! I want to add a picture but I'm not sure how! Anyone know? Xx


----------



## treasured

These were 8, 9 and 11 days past trigger from top to bottom
 



Attached Files:







rps20161216_205231.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi treasured! The progesterone will absolutely give you all those symptoms. I had all of that on my negative cycles and my positive cycle. 
I got my first positive in April on 8dpt5dt and it was quite faint, but absolutely there. I did not test out the trigger.

I would give yourself two more days and see if the line is darker. I really hope this is your cycle!!


----------



## treasured

Hi girls! I tested again today with two types of test and got a darker line than yesterday on both. And it wasn't FMU. I'm still too scared to believe it can be real and am thinking my trigger must be playing tricks!

How's everyone doing??? Xxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

I am feeling excited for you!!!


----------



## dogmommy

How exciting treasured!! I would say it's real if it's darker!

I'm 4dp5dt and nothing to report. It's going to be a long week. Beta isn't until 26th.


----------



## Myshelsong

Are you going to test before the beta on Christmas?
I'm in the tww now waiting for af to start the FET!! Hoping for a Christmas miracle or new year surprise &#128512;


----------



## treasured

Thank you ladies- its so hard to believe things can be really happening after so long. 

Myshel- it must be strange waiting for AF instead for a positive reason! So excited for you starting your FET. How many embryos will you be transferring do you know? 

Dogmommy- you're doing well!! The first few days are the worst. I caved obviously and tested but it's not for everyone! Have you been testing out your trigger ? Xx


----------



## Nolimitxox

Dogmommy: Only 7 more days!!! Here's hoping this is it!


Treasured: It's very hard with the tests so early on! Keep us updated, really hope this worked for you!

Myshel: Good things to come! Not long now!


----------



## Lucinda7981

dogmommy said:


> Thank you all so much. Transfer went beautifully! We have two embryos on board. They are about average quality. Beta won't be until 26th bc my Dr waits 12 days but I will definitely be testing before then. Hoping for a Christmas miracle :)
> 
> Treasurd one week left! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


Your transfer was the day before mine!!!! I did a FET though.....beta is on Fri :/ I have FRER ready to test soon but don't know when to start and I'm nervous. Ive gotten BFP at 5dp5dt but tom is only 4dp5dt.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured fingers crossed :0


----------



## Myshelsong

Did anyone test?!
I am so excited for you guys. Officially in the tww now after one last try at natural before the FET next month.
Where are you guys in your cycles?


----------



## melissaelaine

My period started on Sunday, so I am officially in the cycle of my FET! I start adding estrace tomorrow, have a lining check on 12/30, then if all goes well, add progesterone shortly thereafter with a transfer date of January 9!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong said:


> Did anyone test?!
> I am so excited for you guys. Officially in the tww now after one last try at natural before the FET next month.
> Where are you guys in your cycles?

I did this morning at 5dp5dt and got bfn...,trying again Tom am. My beta is on fri


----------



## Myshelsong

So exciting Melissa! Let me know how those drugs affect you, I am interested in what to expect. I think I might be about 8 days Behind you whoop whoop!!

Lucinda - you are not out yet keep on hoping, I am sending you lots of sticky bean thoughts. 
I don't think my clinic does a beta until 10dpt.


----------



## treasured

Hi ladies! Melissa that's so exciting it doesn't seem like much time at alll and Christmas will hopefully take your mind off the wee wait! 

Lucinda - definitely keep up hope! I've read so many sides stories of bfps showing at like 10dp5dt!!! The wait for beta is the worst! 

I've still been testing and getting positives and refusing to believe anything! Beta is tomorow morning so will update then! I don't want to upload any more test pics as I know how much I hated it when every one did when I was struggling but if you want to see I have another thread with tests :) thinking of you all !!! Xxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong said:


> So exciting Melissa! Let me know how those drugs affect you, I am interested in what to expect. I think I might be about 8 days Behind you whoop whoop!!
> 
> Lucinda - you are not out yet keep on hoping, I am sending you lots of sticky bean thoughts.
> I don't think my clinic does a beta until 10dpt.

They are doing an early beta so it would be 8dp5dt on Friday....I resisted temptation of getting a whole bunch on tests so that I could try later today lol. I will try again Tom am at 6dp5dt and keep you guys posted. I've been feeling crampy....not extreme cramps like I get when af is coming but crampy basically all day since yest; I felt crampy off and on before that but now it's just there.


----------



## Lucinda7981

treasured said:


> Hi ladies! Melissa that's so exciting it doesn't seem like much time at alll and Christmas will hopefully take your mind off the wee wait!
> 
> Lucinda - definitely keep up hope! I've read so many sides stories of bfps showing at like 10dp5dt!!! The wait for beta is the worst!
> 
> I've still been testing and getting positives and refusing to believe anything! Beta is tomorow morning so will update then! I don't want to upload any more test pics as I know how much I hated it when every one did when I was struggling but if you want to see I have another thread with tests :) thinking of you all !!! Xxxx

Omg congrats....I don't mind the test pics at all....so exciting! I haven't lost hope just yet as I know it's early but hoping that by Tom I get more clarity....if not I will definitely know after beta fri!


----------



## Myshelsong

Seeing the test pics are great here I think. We want good news on a forum like this!
Good luck Lucinda


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong said:


> Seeing the test pics are great here I think. We want good news on a forum like this!
> Good luck Lucinda

thanks will give you guys an update tom am......


----------



## treasured

Okay girls!! Thank you I just wanted to check as some people prefer not to see tests :) thank you for support! I'm just going for my beta now so will have a confirmed result later today! But this was my test from last night xxxx good luck lucinda! 100% still early! Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







rps20161220_214827.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck!!! That looks fantastic, fingers are crossed for you.
Stick little bean stick


----------



## Lucinda7981

treasured said:


> Okay girls!! Thank you I just wanted to check as some people prefer not to see tests :) thank you for support! I'm just going for my beta now so will have a confirmed result later today! But this was my test from last night xxxx good luck lucinda! 100% still early! Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts!!!!!

I loooooove it!!!! OMG keep us posted about your beta. AFM i couldnt sleep thinking about testing lol but didnt want to test to early and see bfn. So i waited until 8:30 AM and took FRER and got my squinter!!!!! Im beyond relieved ladies as i lost my job over this FET. See i decided to stick with the Clinic brand from my previous clinic which was in NY but when i called NY the price was about 6,000.00 plus plane tickets and consult fee(yes they were making me do a consult since it had been 2 yrs). So i looked up where their other clinics were and found that they have one in MO......ladies i had never been to MO but saw great things about this RE and it was a female like my previous RE(who's no longer with the NY practice). Also since the clinic was the same company access to my records and embies would be easier. Unfortunately there was testing that i needed to complete during work hours and several trips to MO and my boss (a man) was very rude about me taking time off even though he approved it. He told me you need to bring me dr notes everytime you are out and im not going to let you leave early etc. I noted at that point that he started nitpicking and so i resigned....perfect timing right? Im a teacher and so i plan on applying to neighbooring districts but since its mid year plan b is to substitute (which we would switch to DH insurance).
Anyway sorry for the long post but wanted to explain why ive been mia from here and stressed!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay squinted!!! Lucinda is sounds like you made the right decision in resigning. Your boss sounds like an ass.


----------



## treasured

Holy Mary and Joseph I'm pregnant &#128562;&#128562;&#128562; I'm beyond excited and also have no idea what to do next! My nurse wanted my level to be above 50 to indicate a healthy pregnancy and mine was 197!!! Waahoooo!

Lucinda I'm soo excited for your squinter! Post a pic! Can't wait for you to test again. Your boss definitely seems like an absolute loser and clearly has no concept of people's needs. Better off without! Xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured that's amazing!!!!! When will they have you do another beta? I will post my squinted and an updated pic(will test this evening with the new FRER I got just now). I'm running over an hr each way on the hunt for a Nintendo 3ds xl :/


----------



## Myshelsong

Congratulations. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months. Big hugs


----------



## dogmommy

Treasured congrats!!!! So happy for you. I love seeing tests! Please post if you have progression pics. I had a Booster shot of hcg so still testing out the trigger. Do you have any symptoms yet???

Congrats Lucinda!!!! Can't wait to hear your Beta number!!

Myshelsong and Melissa not long now!!

AFM 7dp5dt and woke up to some moderate AF cramps. Was feeling very bummed but after doing some research it says people have gone on to get BFPS. I've been testing out my trigger and tests are still faint positives. Fingers crossed they start getting darker.


----------



## treasured

Thank you everyone !!! 

Lucinda I actually don't get another beta if your numbers are high enough so I will have my first scan around the 7 week mark so 11th of January! Seems like SUCH a long time to wait I will probably test in between to make sure haha! Looking forward to seeing tonight's test! 

Myshel- thank you! Big hugs returned! Not long to go for you &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;

Dogmommy- thanks!!! Yes I've been having nausea in the morning, gagging at smells I wouldn't normally etc. But I'm also having af cramps so don't work about that!! Also really gassy in the morning. Are you on progesterone? That can give you abdo cramps which feelse like AF! Your tests could definitely be the start of a BFP as mine never fully went away and stated getting stronger not far after where you are now! Xxxxxx good luck


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured I only asked because my clinic is having me do two betas....got my apt for fri am and hope I don't wait forever for the numbers. Okay so I took another FRER and it's clearer to see than the one from this am but don't know if you'll be able to see it built will post anyway lol....ill take another Tom am since it's the day before beta. Let me figure out this posting pic thing lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

Okay these are the ones from 6pm....ill show u the barely there squinter from this am next
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1015.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1013.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lucinda7981

Squinters from this am...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1004.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1005.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## treasured

I think maybe because I'm NHS funded in the UK they give you the minimum tests. &#55357;&#56834; having two would definitely put my mind at rest. I'm meeting with a specialist obstetrics team as I'm a high risk ptenancy due to my previous operations etc so maybe they will do another test. 

Omg they are totally not squinters! I can see them really easily! So exciting &#55357;&#56838; can't wait for tomorow for you bxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

treasured took another FRER today at 7dp5dt and it was easier for me to see but hard to capture on camera. I have beta in the am and will anxiously be awaiting my numbers as in going to a lab who then has to send results to RE office and then i get a call :/


----------



## Nolimitxox

Those tests are clearly darker!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Lucinda! Let us know about the beta as soon as you do.

I am just sitting here wishing it was my turn. Ah, I hate waiting so badly. The last few weeks have dragged on, I just want to get this started!


----------



## dogmommy

Lucinda those look great!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to update....my beta was low; pregnant but low :/ Hoping my embies were late implanters since it was an FET and they were just starting to come out of compacting phase when transfer. My clinic is having me do my following beta on Tues but that is just torture and so i made an appointment at an urgent care on xmas morning so that i can get an update that same day, Sunday.... or by Monday instead of waiting until Tuesday. 
I will post Sunday either way to give you guys an update.


----------



## treasured

Omg lucinda I have literally everything crossed for you!!!! Stick baby !!! I've heard a lot of people on here say they started off with low numbers so it can still happen!!! I think those embryos are just a little late cause it's Christmas time!!! Xxzxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Keep up the hope!! Sending you some sticky bean thoughts.
Good luck Hun. Big hugs


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks guys!!!! I'm going to the urgent care tom am to see about getting a beta done but it's Sunday and Christmas so don't know if I'll get the results tom....will update tom am ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well that was a waste of time; I was told lab is closed until Tuesday....so if I want numbers I will have to wait in limbo until Tues when clinic gets results from lab :/


----------



## Myshelsong

That is frustrating! Sorry Hun.
Keep testing and see if the line gets darker over the next few days.

Wishing you peace and love this Christmas/holiday.

Afm got a negative on an early pregnancy test so just waiting for af to come so we can move forward.


----------



## dogmommy

Keeping everything crossed for you Lucinda. My beta isn't until Tuesday as well. 

Well yesterday I broke down and bought a frer I took it and got a line. I was worried about the Booster I did last Sunday so I decided to take a frer and I believe the line is getting darker! Then I took a digital and got a pregnant! Is this really it?!?!?!!
 



Attached Files:







_20161225_122426.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Myshelsong

Hope this is it for you.
Trigger can last quite a few days but if it is getting darker then could be a positive!!


----------



## treasured

Wow that looks positive to me!!! What was the dose of your trigger? Mine was definitely out by that stage and if it's getting darker I would say BFP!! also by this stage I very much doubt it would be that dark anyway!!! Good luck hun !!!!! I'm getting so impatient i hate waiting and I have another 2 weeks to wait before my scan :( . I'm keeping taking tests though to remind myself haha!

Yesterday I surprised OH with the news cause he had been away for work and he was ecstatic. Then today we told our families via Christmas gifts :happydance: and they were all so shocked and excited. Makes it feel a bit more real now that some people know :) hope everyone had a great Christmas xxx
 



Attached Files:







rps20161226_024748.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4









rps20161226_024713.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks!! I took another clear blue this morning and got another pregnant. My shot was 2500iu so I know it has to be gone by now!

Treasured how exciting! We haven't told anyone yet. It was so hard to keep secret at Christmas yesterday. Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Myshelsong

Had a negative today which I believe I can trust so now just waiting for af and it is my turn!!!

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas friends!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congrats dogmommy!!! So exciting! Merry Christmas!

I'm sorry Myshel, The Holidays are hard enough :( Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats dogmommy!!!! 
Treasured that's so exciting.... 
Myshelsong keep us posted!


----------



## firstbaby25

Myshelsong said:


> Had a negative today which I believe I can trust so now just waiting for af and it is my turn!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas friends!

Merry Christmas sorry about :af: as my great friend Dory says 'just keep swimming' - it'll be our turn soon enough.


----------



## firstbaby25

dogmommy said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you Lucinda. My beta isn't until Tuesday as well.
> 
> Well yesterday I broke down and bought a frer I took it and got a line. I was worried about the Booster I did last Sunday so I decided to take a frer and I believe the line is getting darker! Then I took a digital and got a pregnant! Is this really it?!?!?!!

Congratulations you :happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

Af is here so I am officially on my FET cycle!
Although I am disappointed we didn't get a natural positive I never expected it and af is here so it is time to move forward. My Drs appointment is in three days then onto estrogen pills for ten days! Let's see what those do to me hahaha.


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry you didn't a natural Bfp myshelsong. I'm excited for you to start your FET.

AFM beta came in really low today at 64. My nurse was happy it was over 25 but she said it is on the low end. After the research I did I thought I would be closer to 300 :( I go back Thursday and hoping it's doubling or tripling!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just got beta....nurse said it was perfect....no more betas just would have to wait for ob apt and ultrasound.....which if I'm 4 was that's another 2 to 3 weeks :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Dog mommy how many dpt are you.?......if I recall you were only one day ahead of me, right?
Crossing my fingers it doubles ;)


----------



## dogmommy

I'm 13dp5dt. That's great! Did she tell you your numbers?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Dogmommy she said it was 167


----------



## Lucinda7981

I think they are focused on the numbers progressing and not so much how low you start.......


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Lucinda. I will find out tomorrow what is going on!


----------



## treasured

Lucinda and dogmommy! Congrats!!! How exciting :) my nurse also said try not to stress about the numbers anything abover 50 is a really strong babe of succesful pregnancy! I say relax but I'm currently still t taking ptenancy tests to prove to myself a whole week after beta &#128514; 

What's everyone's plans for new year? Xxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Dogmommy hopefully you get your results nice and early!
I unfortunately did my labs at 6:30 at labcorp and didn't get my results until after 5:30 pm :/
I have scheduled my 2 ultrasounds that are required by my RE in order to be released to ob. Hope i see hb
As for New Years I have nothing planned.....need to focus on getting another job:/


----------



## dogmommy

Ugh got my results already.....104. Not quite double but higher. Repeat again in two days. Nurse is optimistic but I have my fears... Trying to remain positive as I did have a raise in 48 hours. I've read sometimes it can take 72 hours to double. Definitely on the low end of the hcg chart. Fingers crossed.

We have new years plans to go out in the city. Just depends on what news I get on Saturday. 

Lucinda and treasured when are your first scans?


----------



## Lucinda7981

dogmommy said:


> Ugh got my results already.....104. Not quite double but higher. Repeat again in two days. Nurse is optimistic but I have my fears... Trying to remain positive as I did have a raise in 48 hours. I've read sometimes it can take 72 hours to double. Definitely on the low end of the hcg chart. Fingers crossed.
> 
> We have new years plans to go out in the city. Just depends on what news I get on Saturday.
> 
> Lucinda and treasured when are your first scans?

Hey it went up so thats good...fingers it goes up even higher for Sat :0 When would you do scans?
my clinic is in st louis, mo and im in fl so im on my own for a lot of this :/ 
my scans are: jan 10th and the 24th which clinic calculates is 6 wks and 8wks gestation. I also have my first OB scheduled for sat the 14th of jan but might cancel that one as im really having a hard time believing im really pregnant to the point i havent told dh yet :/ Im hoping that once i see a hb i'll believe it....im fearful i'll go for scan and no hb as ive experienced that before.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda7981 said:


> dogmommy said:
> 
> 
> Ugh got my results already.....104. Not quite double but higher. Repeat again in two days. Nurse is optimistic but I have my fears... Trying to remain positive as I did have a raise in 48 hours. I've read sometimes it can take 72 hours to double. Definitely on the low end of the hcg chart. Fingers crossed.
> 
> We have new years plans to go out in the city. Just depends on what news I get on Saturday.
> 
> Lucinda and treasured when are your first scans?
> 
> Hey it went up so thats good...fingers it goes up even higher for Sat :0 When would you do scans?
> my clinic is in st louis, mo and im in fl so im on my own for a lot of this :/
> my scans are: jan 10th and the 24th which clinic calculates is 6 wks and 8wks gestation. I also have my first OB scheduled for sat the 14th of jan but might cancel that one as im really having a hard time believing im really pregnant to the point i havent told dh yet :/ Im hoping that once i see a hb i'll believe it....im fearful i'll go for scan and no hb as ive experienced that before.Click to expand...


Dogmommy: HCG is unlikely to true double this early in a pregnancy. Baby is so small s/he doesn't put out many hormones, and growth while substantial on a micro sale is still that, micro. Hormones start to true double when you hit the 6 to 7 week mark, do not distress. Mine did not true double until after 6 weeks and baby boy was healthy at the time. There is a normal low end and a normal high end because these standards are also that, normal - so just kick your feet up, eat some protein packed food and try to enjoy your pregnancy. :happydance:

Lucinda: You should tell DH - heartbeat or not you are pregnant. Don't diminish this significant triumph because it may not last, enjoy it because it's happening <3 You too dogmommy. 

My best advice for you ladies, coming from a women who experienced a pregnancy that ended in miscarriage, whatever will be, will be. There is not a thing you can do to cause a miscarriage (I mean you could but none of us are shooting up heroin so this scenario does not apply) And there is nothing you can do to prevent one either. Please, breathe, enjoy every single moment because you never know if it will last. And while that fear will exist until you hold your angels, this is what you faught for. This is your trophy. We've been stressed for years fighting to obtain what you have just earned. Relish in the moment. Tell your hubbies, celebrate, you have EARNED this. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi ladies. I've been following along and want to wish all those with BFPs a huge congratulations!! 
I'd also like to say a few things about your betas having been through this 5 times already and also I'm an RN who works in women's health, preemies, and newborn care. An initial low beta is fine. It's the doubling rate that is important and it should double even in the very early days of pregnancy. However doubling every 48 hours isn't required although it should double every 72 hours until it reaches 1000 at which point the doubling time increases to 96 hours. Having said that MANY MANY pregnancies are healthy with low and slow to double betas. Also MANY are not healthy with high and fast doubling betas. Of my 5 losses 4 of my betas started well over 100 (my 15 week loss my initial beta before AF was even due was 378). All my betas nearly tripled every 48 hours. And yet none of my babies were healthy. But I was also in my 40s with all my pregnancies. 
My point: please don't worry if your number is low, if it doubles slow, etc. Honestly it really doesn't indicate anything other than YOU ARE PREGNANT!! Try to relax and wait for your first scan. Betas are great but sometimes I think they cause more worry than is needed. 
Again congrats to you all!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

thanks nolimit for your words.....i needed that! I guess the fact that i resigned from my job and pregnancy is scary but ive endured worse....so this to shall pass. Everything happens for a reason and even though i might question it at the moment....it'll make sense in the future and make me stronger!
So heres to BFP and a wonderful 2017.....this will be our yr ladies
Nolimit are you sticking with your RE for your next IVF or seeking any second opinions? I only ask because i was with 2 previous clinics before i found the one i was comfortable with. I loved my clinic so much that when i moved to fl and my RE at the clinic in NY left the practice i decided i wanted to stay with the company/practice but at a location that would be a little closer and cost efficient since im out of pocket.


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you so much for the advice. I really do need to get off Google and enjoy this pregnancy. I booked an ultrasound for next Thursday so I am very excited. Thank you for all the encouraging words it really has helped calm my nerves.


----------



## Sophie2015

Dogmommy- You are young. The odds are totally in your favor!! A heartbeat at ultrasound means wayyyy more than any beta. FX'd for you but I really think it's gonna be okay. &#128522;


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda7981 said:


> thanks nolimit for your words.....i needed that! I guess the fact that i resigned from my job and pregnancy is scary but ive endured worse....so this to shall pass. Everything happens for a reason and even though i might question it at the moment....it'll make sense in the future and make me stronger!
> So heres to BFP and a wonderful 2017.....this will be our yr ladies
> Nolimit are you sticking with your RE for your next IVF or seeking any second opinions? I only ask because i was with 2 previous clinics before i found the one i was comfortable with. I loved my clinic so much that when i moved to fl and my RE at the clinic in NY left the practice i decided i wanted to stay with the company/practice but at a location that would be a little closer and cost efficient since im out of pocket.

Pregnancy is scary!! Especially for girls like us! I'm sorry you had to make those choices; but moving to Flordia doesn't sound like the worst! HA! Its also really cool you had so much confidence in your practice and doctor you found a way to make it work! 

I am seeking another opinion here soon....I sent over my referral and had my ob send over some stuff too and I will call this week to make a consultation appointment. Im not sure what to expect because this RE doesn't appear to submit to the SART scores and I can't find much information on her online. The last RE in my network whom I've seen before is also recommending donor eggs, and I'm just not ready. :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi all. 
Af started and officially in my FET cycle. I started my estrogen so I have my next appointment Jan 7 to see how we are getting along. Whoop whoop! 
We could be transferring as early as Jan 12. Holy moly.

Nolimit, I would go in with a list of questions and what you want to do. If you are not ready to move forward with donor eggs then you are not ready to move forward. They cannot force this issue on you Hun, you will be able to say no I want a few more rounds of IVF first.

Good luck all you ladies waiting for ultrasounds and all of us waiting for the IVF!


----------



## melissaelaine

I just had my lining check and it was 10.2! I think that is good, but I probably won't hear from my RE until tomorrow. (I am monitoring locally and traveling to Atlanta for my transfer, which is where we did our IVF cycle.) Transfer is scheduled for January 9, so 10 days away.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nolimit that's wonderful that you are seeking a second opinion as it will give you a different perspective. My clinic doesn't really report to SART either as they tend to be a little controversial for their out of the box thinking. I'm with SIRM which is also known as Sher Insitute for Reproductive Medicine. After my failed cycles with the two previous clinic I needed a different approach. I hope you get some answers!!!!
AFM I went to an eye apt and was told the nerves on both eyes are swollen and that I have to see a specialist as my brain could be causing pressure:/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong how exciting to have started!!!!! Transfer will be here before u know it!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Lucinda- What do you mean about your clinic being controversial? Or did you mean SART is conroversial? And how scary about your eye appointment! Do you have an appointment with a specialist scheduled? What kind of specialist will you see?


----------



## Lucinda7981

melissa i meant as in some people think Dr. Sher is crazy and others think hes a genius for his protocols. Their website is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to IVF but some people dont agree with any of it. It has also been argued about his success and reporting to SART.
I have to go see a Neuro-ophthalmologist ASAP; if i experience blurriness or headache i have to go to the ER.....the optomologist was scaring me as she said the cause is pressure to the brain......hoping its nothing :/ Being that my last day of work is tues n dr is closed mon....i have a 7:40 am apt wed .


----------



## Myshelsong

How are you doing Lucinda? I just saw this, hope your doing well and no blurriness. Hope this protocol does well for you.

Happy New Years everyone! Hope it was a great New Years, we were super low key as just stayed in.
So next appointments is Jan 7 to check lining and see if we are a go to start the progesterone. Whoop whoop.

Longest week of my life


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong thanks for checking....for now I feel pressure in my eyes an slight bluriness. Looking forward to some answers when I see the specialist bright an early on wed. Also looking forward to 6 wk ultrasound which is a wk from tom....eeeek!
As for you and the 7th that is just 5 days away.....how exciting!!!!!


----------



## treasured

Hello everyone! How is everyone? Hope you all had a feat new year.

Lucinda that is crazy about your eyes have you ever had issues like that before? Glad you are seeing a specialist! And so exciting about your scan. Mine isn't until 7 weeks so a week on Wednesday. It's very difficult waiting. 

Myshel so exciting to get started! Not long at all. I have a good feeling about this year ladies everything crossed. What else do you need to do for the FET as opposed to a fresh cycle? 

I've been off for the week which has been great spending time with friends but also seems to be time dragging on! My symptoms have been coming and going which is confusing to say the least but I guess it is quite normal apparently. Just wish there was concrete evidence! 

Hope everyone's well! Xxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

I went in to replace my glasses and never in a million years would i have guessed they were going to say there is a problem. I dont think ive been experiencing any symptoms but hey im good at attributing things to other things.....so maybe i've been ignoring symptoms. Anywho i know i would need my eyes dialated and a MRI and CT scan in order to determine what is causing pressure to my brain? This is all a little overwhelming as im already high risk due to age and previous history. I wouldnt be surprised if a scan or another beta is done due to all of this....unfortunately if i have the scan there wont be much to see since its so early?
Treasured your scan is a week from wed? Youll be seven weeks already?
I have mine the day before (Tues) but clinic says ill be 6 weeks then....hoping for a heartbeat!


----------



## Quindalyn

Hey Everybody!! I took a break after my retrieval and I'm excited that this thread has continued into the new year. I just got my hysteroscopy results back and everything was normal; which means I go in tomorrow for my baseline appointment for my first FET cycle!

Myshelsong & Melissaelaine- Looks like we're cycle buddies!!
Lucinda, Treasured & dogmommy - Congrats!!!! And my fingers are crossed for strong heartbeats at each of your scans!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yeah cycle buddy!!

Good luck at your baseline appointment. Let us know how they go.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Quindalynn how did your apt go????
Dogmommy what's going on with you?
AFM just got out of my apt and dr thinks the meds and the pregnancy are causing my symptoms and he wants to see me after I deliver. So unless I get severe headaches or swooshing sounds then I don't go back until I deliver. So for now I wait for my ultrasound on tues.....ugh this is torture; can't help to wonder if my beta numbers went up and what's going on in there?


----------



## Quindalyn

Just finished up with my baseline and I have an 18mm cyst. I still have to wait to hear back from my Dr. later today, but I'm not hopeful...I think I'm out until next month, or when ever the cyst goes away. The nurse said the cyst was likely due to left over hormones from the IVF cycle. Ugh!

Lucinda- YAY!!!! I'm so glad it's not anything too serious.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Quindalynn that sucks bout the cyst....with my first cycle that happened to me and I was put on bc to resolve it.....and since my protocol consisted of bc, I didn't have to wait. The RE kept and eye on it and by the time I was ready to start meds it had dissolved! That stinks that you have to wait around for an answer....hoping you get good news asap!!!!!
AFM today was hard as it's my first day out of work ....I was suppose to see my lil babies today. I can't help but wonder what they were told happened to me. I am however relieved that yest was the last time I had to look at my ex boss in the face!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hopefully the cyst won't efffect the next FET cycle Hun. I know of a few that went forward with small cysts and had no complications, but I know every clinic is different.
I had a few cysts after doing back to back IUI's last year. Not fun, but they went away by themselves 

I am starting to get nervous about this cycle, I want it so badly but I am so anxious about it. I need to keep busy!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong at least it's a FET so it goes quicker!!!!!


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry I haven't been online recently. We got some bad news on Saturday I woke up bleeding. I called the Dr and they had me in for a beta and my number had dropped. After my appt the bleeding had stopped. The nurse told me the pregnancy failed and I'm going to pass the tissue. They told me to come in Wednesday to make sure hcg goes back to 0. Well Monday I woke up with huge swollen and sore breasts and my sense of smell was off the charts. Todays beta came back and my number was higher than its ever been... Nurse said very abnormal and high possibility for ectopic. She said that they will repeat hcg and do an ultrasound on Monday to try to find something. It's been a rough week. 

Lucinda that's so scary. I hope you don't have anymore problems. I hate the waiting part. I can't wait for you to get your scan to put your mind at ease.

Treasured how are you feeling?

Myshelsong, quin, melissa Ill be watching to see how your FETs go!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Dogmommy I am so sorry, it sounds like you have had such a rough little bit. It is so confusing, will they be doing an ultrasound to see what is going on? How many embryos did you transfer and when?

Edit - sorry just saw they are doing an us for Monday. Good luck Hun. 

My first IVF cycle was about the same time length as this FET so it feels just as long. It doesn't help that we were suppose to be delivering our boy this month that we lost in September, so I think that is why it just feels like it is taking forever.


----------



## Nolimitxox

dogmommy said:


> Sorry I haven't been online recently. We got some bad news on Saturday I woke up bleeding. I called the Dr and they had me in for a beta and my number had dropped. After my appt the bleeding had stopped. The nurse told me the pregnancy failed and I'm going to pass the tissue. They told me to come in Wednesday to make sure hcg goes back to 0. Well Monday I woke up with huge swollen and sore breasts and my sense of smell was off the charts. Todays beta came back and my number was higher than its ever been... Nurse said very abnormal and high possibility for ectopic. She said that they will repeat hcg and do an ultrasound on Monday to try to find something. It's been a rough week.
> 
> Lucinda that's so scary. I hope you don't have anymore problems. I hate the waiting part. I can't wait for you to get your scan to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Treasured how are you feeling?
> 
> Myshelsong, quin, melissa Ill be watching to see how your FETs go!!


Dogmommy, that is so crazy!! Let's wait and see what that ultrasound brings. I'm actually kind of surprised if they suspect a possible eptopic that they didn't put you in for an immediate U/S. I was a very firm believer when they told me I lost my baby that I will know if its true because my body will tell me, and within a week my pregnancy symptoms started to decrease. Is it a possibility that tiny bean is just getting a little snugger, and deeper? I bled (which led to my first ultrasound) for 2 days, but nothing after that for 2 weeks (the subsiding in pregnancy symptoms) and no bleeding AT ALL after that until after my D and E. 

Hold on tight, we will have answers soon, and you are supported and loved here regardless of what happens :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh wow dogmommy what a rollercoaster!!!! All that must have been so scary. Monday cant come soon enough so that you can get some answers. I hope they are able to see something at your scan on Monday :0
Yes i cant wait for my scan on Tues so i can feel a little at ease :0


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong said:


> Dogmommy I am so sorry, it sounds like you have had such a rough little bit. It is so confusing, will they be doing an ultrasound to see what is going on? How many embryos did you transfer and when?
> 
> Edit - sorry just saw they are doing an us for Monday. Good luck Hun.
> 
> My first IVF cycle was about the same time length as this FET so it feels just as long. It doesn't help that we were suppose to be delivering our boy this month that we lost in September, so I think that is why it just feels like it is taking forever.

Hugs.....must be a difficult month but hope than your little angel will bring you goodluck and a take home baby :0


----------



## firstbaby25

Dogmommy. I am so sorry that this has happened. I don't know how I would feel because as someone mentioned it's so hard to be in this position... hope you're ok. Try to stay positive, if you can. Relax and take it easy if it's an option. Stay off Google (easy for me to say)... :hugs:


----------



## melissaelaine

Dogmommy - I am sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!

AFM - I did my first PIO injection last night and we are leaving Saturday morning to travel to Atlanta for my transfer on Monday! I am getting super excited, but am still trying to be cautious. I was so lucky to have success with my first fresh cycle. I know that there is no guarantee with this one, but I am hopeful.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Melissa super exciting.....


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Melissa!! Hope you are taking it easy before the transfer.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lining looks great! Will be moving onto prometrium in two days!!

Where is everyone else? 
Melissa hope you are taking it easy before the transfer.
Dogmommy any news? Has the spotting stopped? Thinking of you Hun. Big hugs.


----------



## treasured

Dogmommy I am keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know tomorrow how it goes and if there's anything to update us on/ rant about feel free! Praying all is well. 

Melissa woohoo how exciting :) can't wait to hear how yhr transfer goes tomorrow! 

Myshel- yayyy for lining! What is prometrium? I'm not sure we use that here or maybe it has a differnt name! Exciting times very soon for you :) 

Firstbaby hi hi hi how are you? Sorry I've been rubbish on the other thread!

I've not had a lot of time to process being pregnant actually, work has been mega busy with all the after Christmas sick people, which has resulted in a week long cold which I've just started to shift now. Nursing is not the best career for pregnant gals! My fertility nurse said that as long as it's not flu symptoms it should be fine but I just have to ride it out without meds. Started getting quite nauseous today on and off but not near the sickness stage yet! I had a tiny bit of spotting the other day which freaked me out it was the palest pink colour but nothing since so hopefully it is all good, my scan is changed to Tuesday and I'm nervous but also can't wait. 

Hope everyome is ok and sending lots of hugs wherever you all are! Xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Dogmommy, thinking about you yesterday and today. 

Treasured, don't worry about some on and off symptoms of pregnancy. I honestly barely felt pregnant for the first 16 weeks this summer, I was expecting this rush of symptoms that I hear everyone have, but I never got it. Some people don't get the morning sickness right away.

So our FET is planned for this Sunday! Whoop whoop. Freaking out.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Dogmommy thinking of you


----------



## melissaelaine

Transfer was yesterday! Seemed to go well. We transferred one blast that was hatching. Official test date is January 19.


----------



## Nolimitxox

melissaelaine said:


> Transfer was yesterday! Seemed to go well. We transferred one blast that was hatching. Official test date is January 19.

Woohoo! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Fingers crossed Melissa!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Melissa! 
Are you going to do anything different in the next tww? Any old wives tales you are going to follow?


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong- I am not planning to do anything different. Just treating myself as if I am pregnant, so no alcohol, caffeine, etc. Taking my meds. Should I be doing something?? :)


----------



## Myshelsong

No idea, hahaha.
The thing I did was make sure I was always warm, extra socks, warm soothing teas, soups that kind of thing. It was a traditional Chinese fertility thing that I read about so I am going to do it again.
I also am going to eat pineapple, just some pieces for about a week, up my veggies and fruit and minimize carbs. It is like an anti inflammatory thing. Not really anything crazy, but small bits and bobs just to hope on.


----------



## firstbaby25

don't worry about it treasured! 

I wouldn't worry about on off symptoms too - the first time i was here i was obsessed with stuff like that and when I did get a :BFP: way back when I was a nightmare - much more chilled out this time. The 1st Feb can't come quick enough. baby is probably making him/her self really snug in there :cloud9:

GL Melissa hope this is the one for you! 

Myshel - the same to you for Sunday! 

Dogmommy - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## treasured

Thank you girls for the reassurance! We had our 7 week scan yesterday and saw a heart beat! So surreal! Baby is also measuring a day ahead too which is comforting to know &#55357;&#56838; the doctor actually thought she could see 'somthing else' in there too so I have to go back on Monday to rule out twins! WHAT? haha. I've been working constant nights so pretty shattered can't wait for the weekend :) 

Melissa, how exciting! A hatching blast sounds amazing! Fingers crossed. Will you be testing before official? 

My shell- ahhh Sunday is so soon :) so exciting. Hope you get a lovely relaxing weekend and it all goes smoothly. Do you know what type of embryo yall froze? 

Dogmommy- hope you're doing ok, thinking of you

First baby- its hard not too obsess when you've wanted somthing for so long huh? &#55357;&#56904; hope you are doing ok and taking time for yourself to have fun and chill , how's work? Xxxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong - I made my husband go out and buy some pineapple!! :) I had read that before. I had also read about the cold feet thing. So, I will be careful about that too.


----------



## Lucinda7981

treasured said:


> Thank you girls for the reassurance! We had our 7 week scan yesterday and saw a heart beat! So surreal! Baby is also measuring a day ahead too which is comforting to know &#65533;&#65533; the doctor actually thought she could see 'somthing else' in there too so I have to go back on Monday to rule out twins! WHAT? haha. I've been working constant nights so pretty shattered can't wait for the weekend :)
> 
> Melissa, how exciting! A hatching blast sounds amazing! Fingers crossed. Will you be testing before official?
> 
> My shell- ahhh Sunday is so soon :) so exciting. Hope you get a lovely relaxing weekend and it all goes smoothly. Do you know what type of embryo yall froze?
> 
> Dogmommy- hope you're doing ok, thinking of you
> 
> First baby- its hard not too obsess when you've wanted somthing for so long huh? &#65533;&#65533; hope you are doing ok and taking time for yourself to have fun and chill , how's work? Xxxx

Yey for a heartbeat!!!!! I had my 6 wk scan yest and saw a heartbeat too :0 I have another scan with OB on Sat and then a 8 wk scan on the 24th.


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay a heartbeat! That is wonderful. I hope you have a healthy happy nine months. 

Wow Lucinda, that is so many scans good for you. It will be nice to see the little bub so many times. So excited for you.

I am not sure about the embryo, I know we had three all in different stages but of of pretty good quality and one was in the hatching stage so I am thinking that is the one they will thaw. If that doesn't work then they will try another ... hopefully the one will thaw correctly for us.
Still can't believe this is coming up so soon. I hope to join you ladies soo with a little baby on board!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong cant wait to hear your update and melissa's update. I def did the warm feet thing; i kept wearing the green fuzzy socks from transfer!
As for the scans....the ob i chose does scans at every visit so i'll def be spoiled with scans. My scan Tues was not exciting and very impersonal as it was in the local hospital and the tech was so dry and more interested in telling me about my retoverted uterus. Im more looking forward to sat scan at my first ob apt


----------



## Myshelsong

I am excited to hear about your Saturday scan! I found the first couple scans were really formal, I don't think anyone talks or chats unless your actual doctor does them for you. Even the anatomy scan was really dry and they didn't talk much, but at least we got a disc of images which is nice.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong said:


> I am excited to hear about your Saturday scan! I found the first couple scans were really formal, I don't think anyone talks or chats unless your actual doctor does them for you. Even the anatomy scan was really dry and they didn't talk much, but at least we got a disc of images which is nice.

Ill post bout it as soon as i get in on sat. Yes i guess its more personal when your with your dr....unfortunately my RE is in st louis and wont be doing any scans :/
Where are you in the process?


----------



## Myshelsong

Our FET is on this Sunday! So very soon.


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong - that is so exciting!! How are you feeling?? Are you doing PIO?

Also meant to add that I tested this morning. It was a BFN, but I am only 3dp5dt, so not worried at all.


----------



## treasured

Thanks ladies it's definitely a relief to see heartbeat Im just willing away the days though I want the 12 week mark to hurry up! 

How exciting my shel literally days away. Does that mean they thawed your embryo and it was fine? Woohoo! 

Melissa still way early :) did you take a trigger this cycle? Im not sure how it varies for fets. If so atleast you know that's out your system! Fingers crossed for those double lines!

Lucinda that is great about all the scans im under a consultant as I'm high risk and hope they will give me extra scans too! Hope Saturday is much nicer and gives you a better feeling! My clinic is pretty impersonal too but they are still fertility doctors and probably just very technical! X


----------



## Myshelsong

They don't thaw the embryo until the morning of the transfer, so no idea if it is viable yet. I am praying that it is. We have three left, so they will thaw the best quality first and go from there.

I am not doing a progesterone injection, but the tablets of prometrium. Had them last time and they were pretty ok. 

No triggers in a FET, or at least not for me. Just estrogen and progesterone!

Melissa. You are not out yet, this is super early! Have you had any pinching feeling or ligaments stretches yet? My first symptoms were crazy thirst and small twinges. I know you are symptom spotting already!!

Afm I am super crazy nervous for many reasons. That it won't take, that I will get pregnant and loss it again. For me now there is no "safe" time anymore in my head, I know the worse can happen even if the odds are super low. So balancing being happy, exited, terrified and grief stricken is going to be hard, so I am focusing on trying to remain positive and get pregnant first then deal with the emotions that come up after.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured funny thing is that my fertility clinic is very personal and thats why i loooooove them....unfortunately it doesnt make sense for me to fly there just for my two scans that i need before im discharged. Im considered high risk too so ill be referred to a specialist....meaning i will have to see my obgyn and a specialist....which i dont mind.
Melissa def way too early...i started testing at 4dp5dpt i beleive and got my bfp at 5dp5dt or was it 6dp5dt(sorry its a blurr right now).
Myshelsong....yey.....Sun is around the corner!!!!!!! Are you planning to POAS?


----------



## Myshelsong

I will absolutely do it, but only a day before the beta to prepare myself. I can't bring myself to test super early, it will drive me nuts.


----------



## Lucinda7981

myshelsong when is beta/how many days post transfer does your clinic do beta


----------



## Myshelsong

I can't remember what it was last time and I forgot to ask at the appointment. When I get t the clinic they will give me a discharge paper with all the details.i am thinking 10dpt....?

So I am a basket case right now. I am so nervous, I can't believe it. Trying to remain calm is my life motto at the moment and it is not working hahaha.

How are you doing? Did you test again?


----------



## melissaelaine

treasured - hearing the heartbeat is so magical!! Keep sticking, baby! And I did not do a trigger for the FET. If I had, I probably would have waited to test until 6dp5dt to make sure it was out of my system completely.

AFM - I think I am getting the start of my BFP!! It was negative this morning on an FRER and an internet cheapie, but I walked by later and thought I saw a line on the cheapie. I tested with another cheapie this afternoon and it was definitely darker. I hope it keeps getting darker!!

The test on the top is the afternoon test.


----------



## Myshelsong

I think I see something!! Hope this is the positive you are looking for. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I see it....I see it...I see it....and not I think I see it!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong tom is the big day!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Lucinda7981 said:


> Myshelsong tom is the big day!!!!!

I know I am dying!


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry i haven't been on just needed some time away but I'm so excited for all the things going!!!

Melissa I see it!!! Dig deep eggy :)

Myshelong good luck tomorrow dear!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. I'll be thinking of you.

Lucinda and treasured over the moon for you both! So happy you got to hear the little heartbeats :) :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshelsong thinking of you today.....sticky vibes!!!!!
Dogmommy dont be sorry for not being around......hugs.......here when your ready
Thanks...was excited that there was a heartbeat after my low betas. Looking forward to a newly scheduled ultrasound on Wed am.


----------



## melissaelaine

How'd it go today, myshelsong?

I tested more today and am still seeing faint lines, including a super super faint line on an FRER. I am hoping the lines darken up tomorrow. The only symptoms I've been having are some boob tenderness and extreme tiredness. I took a long nap this afternoon and fell asleep on the couch this evening.


----------



## treasured

My shell- can't wait to hear how it went!

Melissa- it all sounds very promising I definitely see somthing on those tests!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## treasured

Dogmommy thinking of you so much! No pressure to chat loads but so nice of you to send your love! Hope you are okay ! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies! I thought I wrote on here but I must have dreamed that hahahaha.
Ok so the transfer went smoothly except for a bit of a panic attack, but that lasted about five seconds. We have one 4bb embryo on board, I am just praying this little miracle starts digging in and then sticks around for the next nine months or so. Going to stay positive, but realistic I think or try too. 
Beta on the 25, will probably test 8 or 9dpt with a cheepy before just to brace myself in case it is negative.

Dogmommy, so sorry love. I completely understand what you are feeling. Take your time.
Have your had your follow up with your doctor about moving forward with another cycle yet or are you giong Otto take a break?

Melissa those are some great symptom! I hope the little bean has snuggled deep for you. Thinking about you!

Lucinda, Wednesday is so close! Ahh good luck at the next appointment


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshel congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Cant wait to hear updates!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshel - congrats on making it to transfer!! Welcome to the wait. :)

afm - More testing has been happening still getting positives, but still faint. Hoping they darken up before beta!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Melissa when is beta?


----------



## melissaelaine

Lucinda- it's Thursday!


----------



## Lucinda7981

How exciting melissa.....2 more sleeps!!!! How many betas does your clinic do before theyll do an ultrasound?


----------



## melissaelaine

Last time, we did three. I am not sure what we'll do this time. It's also a little weird because I am completely remote this time. So, I will go to a lab for betas and not to the RE's office. There is an RE who I will probably work with here for my early ultrasounds and they'll communicate with my RE in Atlanta. Tests looked good this morning!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I had to go to a lab for beta which stunk cause one day i went in at 6:30 am and waited until after 5:30 pm for results. Thats great you have an RE who will do the early ultrasounds as i have to go to my local hospital which i find so impersonal. Luckily the ob office i found does ultrasounds at every office visit.


----------



## treasured

So exciting ladies!

Melissa upload some more test pics I love to see them :) lots of luck for tomorow!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies i went for another ultrasound and there was no heartbeat.....im off to some remote location over an hr away (soonest they could get me in with a dr) for another ultrasound and to discuss D&C.
I have to schedule a phone consult with my RE to discuss what went wrong and future recommendations......this is hard bc its out of pocket and they only do batches(so i have to fly out of town when they tell me). 
Goodluck ladies :0


----------



## Myshelsong

Lucinda, my heart is broken for you. I am so sorry you are going through this. :hug:
It is so hard having to deal with payments and on top of this loss. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda....im so sorry :( i know this feeling and its literally the worst. We love you and care deeply about this loss <3


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshel and nolimit thanks.....Im sure ill be a mess during the whole D&C talk and after the actual procedure.
Ill definately plan another FET its just a matter of timing as i have to go on my clinics schedule :/ It would have to be a September/October transfer for it to ideally work with my schedule :/


----------



## Sophie2015

Lucinda- I'm so sorry to read this. I've had this happen to 4 of my pregnancies. It just never gets easier. Big hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda7981 said:


> Myshel and nolimit thanks.....Im sure ill be a mess during the whole D&C talk and after the actual procedure.
> Ill definately plan another FET its just a matter of timing as i have to go on my clinics schedule :/ It would have to be a September/October transfer for it to ideally work with my schedule :/

I cried before my medical miscarriage, and immediately again when I woke up after. Please make DH or someone very close to you go. I could NOT do it alone, I don't wish anyone to do this alone. :cry:


----------



## melissaelaine

Oh Lucinda, I am so sorry!!! I will be thinking of you and am here to support you however you need.


----------



## treasured

Omg lucinda no :( I am genuinely heartbroken that this has happened this process is so horrible and cruel. I hope that you get the support that you need through this from family and if there's anything we can do from all the way here let me know. Will be thinking of you and your OH. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Just to let everyone know, my beta today was 143. Repeat it on Monday!


----------



## treasured

Yay Mel!! Great first number:) how you feeling? Xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

awesome first number!!!!!
Treasured i didnt tell anyone so im waiting in limbo alone.....i have to wait for a scheduler to call me to schedule the D&C which im angry i drove over an hour away just to hear we have to schedule you. Like really you couldnt tell me that Tues and made me drive over an hour each way yest to hear that......still waiting. Also I called RE office yest and got VM which is weird...i left a VM stating i want to schedule follow up phone call with RE but im still waiting which is frustrating. I feel stuck as i transferred my embryos there for this transfer but am feeling very much on my own. When i transferred previously and lived locally all my labs, monitoring, issues, etc were handled by my RE. Now i feel like We will transfer the embryos but make sure you take care of everything else. If i was at my old office where i lived locally they would have taken care of the D&C for me. It was just more hands on and personal. For examples i had some cysts rupture and my RE was calling hospital to see how i was doing.
Sorry rant over!


----------



## Myshelsong

Rant away you are going through a lot and that sounds horribly annoying.
Big hugs Hun.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies when did you get your first positive for those that tested early?nhow many dpt was it?


----------



## melissaelaine

Myshelsong said:


> Hey ladies when did you get your first positive for those that tested early?nhow many dpt was it?

I got a very, very, very faint positive at 5dp5dt on an internet cheapie, but not on an FRER. The lines were still faint on 6dp5dt, but showed up on both. Then they kept getting darker.


----------



## dogmommy

Lucinda I'm very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.

Myshelsong I did hcg injection so mine were always positive but I've mostly heard 6dp5dt at the earliest? How many dp are you?

Melissa congrats! Hoping for a high number for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

7dpt now, still got a negative this morning. Might try again in two days with a better test and just pray for the next few days. All day long.


----------



## treasured

All my fingers crossed for you myshel! Don't think I started getting proper positives till like 9dpt!!!


----------



## treasured

Actually it was 8dpt for my first noticeable line! But varies a lot don't worry!!! Xxxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Mine were total squinters early on! I had to convince myself the lines were actually still there. I am still holding out hope for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Took a digital this morning and a negative along with a cheapie also negative. I am going to call it and say that this didn't work. I don't feel or think I am pregnant at all. 
Test is still in two days, but I am not holding my it hope.


----------



## melissaelaine

:hugs: I still don't feel pregnant at all, if that makes you feel any better, Myshel. I am convinced my beta is not going to rise today like they want it to. I hope I am wrong, and I probably am. But, I am just feeling nothing.


----------



## Myshelsong

I didn't feel anything last time either honestly, but I was just hoping for that positive test to feel better, more confident. I think because we are coming up to our son due date that we lost I am just hyper emotional. I am still praying this will be a positive on beta and test maybe I implanted or hatched a bit later, but I am not going to hope too much.


----------



## melissaelaine

Just to update everyone on me, beta was 449 today, which the doctor was happy with! I repeat it in a week.


----------



## Myshelsong

That's amazing Melissa congrats!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Melissa congrats!!!!
Myshel hoping for a late implanter!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just an update...finally have a date for my D&C which is tom am. I had my wtf phone call yest and was advised to have tissue from D&C tested. Based on those results the next step would be PGD testing on my remaining embryos....these embryos are from when i was 32 so RE stated that 1 out of 3 or 2(sorry convo is a blur right now) should be normal. This is all expensive plus the cost of another transfer :/ I just dont think its smart to transfer them without knowing they are normal and going through this situation again.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lucinda I hear what you are saying. You have to make a decision you are completely comfortable with. 

Ok so ...Beta came back low, about 40. So technically it is positive, but since it is not a great number I am really not going to get my hopes up too much. I am remaining cautiously optimistic and keeping my feet up until the next appointment on Friday. Keeping fingers and toes all crossed


----------



## treasured

Mel- great news! When will you have your first scan?

My shell- so many people ive spoken to have had low betas which double normally! Not long tI'll the next appointment but it must be so difficult waiting and not being 100% sure. As for feeling pregnant I don't even feel any different and it worries me sometimes but then people have such a wide variety of feelings and symptoms that we can never know how to feel ahh. 

Lucinda- testing sounds like a good idea, how does that all work? Would it mean tranfer would be further away? I cannot believe how hard it must be to go through all this and think about cost after cost :( I hope you're OK, have you shared with anyone else yet support? Xxxx


----------



## treasured

Also myshel you have every right to be wobbly right now this time must be so hard for you and I think you're doing extremely well considering! Massive hugs x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured....hospital offered an autopsy which I thought that is what I needed and signed for. When dr came he asked for chromosomal testing...thank hod he did cause that is what I needed and there is a special kit involved. Unfortunately they asked bout burial arrangements which I was not prepared for...and almost lost it. Results come back 2/3 wks later.
Then once I have those results I can talk bout PGD which since I have 5 embryos itll be over 3,000 and hopefully they survive thaw ...then freeze, then thaw again.....re says 90% survival rate and then there's hoping I have some normal ones. So here's to coming up with PGD testing money, and then FET cycle money, plus travel :/ unfortunately unless I do this I don't see the point of another transfer as I don't wish this whole seeing a heartbeat and then not seeing a heartbeat and then waiting a week for a d&c ...etc


----------



## Lucinda7981

Myshel how many dpt?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda, Im sorry :( I feel bad I didnt mention that part of it to you because youre right, it does make you step back and it puts this experience into perspective. Its aweful. Im still not over it. We had our baby boy baptised at the hospital.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lucinda- my heart breaks for you. It truly does. I've been through the heartbeat, no heartbeat, d&c thing 4 times now. I had my 15 week loss tested and cremated. I will say, having her ashes was the biggest comfort to me. It still is most days. 
I wish there were words to make this easier but I know from experience there just isn't. Big hugs.


----------



## treasured

Lucinda, what a never ending amount of things for you to process... I can't imagine how hard it must be to juggle all the emotion of this situation with the practicalities. I see exactly your point though about not wanting to go through with again without the absolute best chance. I can't believe the costs over there. If we had to pay I don't think we could even afford one round of ivf let alone all these extra things. It's so unfair that your insurance doesn't cover it. 
Sending lots of love! X


----------



## Lucinda7981

First things first.....you guys are great!!!!! Thanks for listening and all your input.....means the world with my all over mind right now.
Nolimit...no worries that you didnt say anything....now i know and hopefully dont ever have to go down that road :/ If i would have known maybe i would have opted for arrangements but was so not emotionally prepared so i just opted for the testing and hope i get some answers and will forever remember my sweet baby. Just thinking will the results bring me clarity or bring on guilt?....im just a mess girls :(
Sophie i think that only time will help me heal......i try denial as it it never happened to cope for now. Not good i know but i cant think bout it too much cause i turn into a mess.
Treasured yes the costs are craaaaaazy but i have to consider myself blessed that this is a frozen which is sooooo much cheaper than fresh. I just wish the PGD testing on the embryos was less or that the clinic could reduce those costs.....my old RE would. Will try to see if they can reduce something once i have the results on baby.
If i lived in my old state....would have had a great chance of so much being covered :/


----------



## treasured

How are you all? Missing your chat and sending lots of love your way xxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Treasured.....im doing okay. Decided that I wont be doing PGD testing on my remaining embryos as I found out it could be extremely damaging process to thaw, freeze, then thaw again. Don't know what the plan would be or when I will transfer again due to timing.


----------



## treasured

Lucinda, what a difficult decision to be faced with but under the circumstances I guess it is better to have more chances with the embryos that you have. I didn't realise omg testing involved such high risk to the embryos! How are you feeling? Have you been able to relax and take time for yourself? I think it's fair for you to take as long as you need to prepare for the next go. I can't think of how difficult it all must be. Lots of love x


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry ladies, I have been reading along, but was so upset with my early loss I just bailed.
Lucinda, I know this is difficult to deal with. My heart goes out to you.
We only have two embryos left, so we will not be doing any testing on those, just keeping our fingers crossed and will try to do another FET either this cycle or the next in April.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Treasured how are you feeling? AFM thanks for your words...some days are better than others as i've been trying to stay to myself. I look early pregnant still...dont know how to explain but its a constant reminder of what happened. Also my due date was suppose to be around my DH's birth date so not looking forward to that. Tom is my post op with the obgyn and im dreading the long drive and all the questions.....i find it rather annoying that all the providers here in FL find IVF so "weird". Its like i went to a mad scientist who implanted an alien......the questions they ask and their expressions are strange. Anywho i will be talking to RE on the 21st to discuss whether we will be using the same meds and if she will transfer more than 2. I so wish i could transfer before Sept but i dont think any principal will be too happy if i go on maternity before the end of the school year.....cant find myself loosing another job if i obtain one for the upcoming school year.
Myshel......I had no idea!!!!! I totally understand not wanting to write.....i was on a bfp board and had to type the news. Rooting for you and your two embies....if you need to chat im here.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Wanted to update that the generic results came back...it was a baby boy and nothing wrong with him :( 
My RE office stated that they r cycling right now n therefore RE can't speak with me for another 2 wks...I'm so pissed!


----------



## treasured

My shell I'm so sorry for this :( ito awful. Is there any way they can tell you what happened or if there was a reason? 

Lucinda- oh my God that's so hard to hear :( so they have no idea what went wrong? He just didn't stick? I'm so sorry! Omg how ridiculous how can they kiddy leave you in the lurch like this, it's awful you need to speak to someone. The health system over here doesn't allow for single doctor patient situations so I can empathise with how rubbish it is to have to discuss things with many different clinicians.

Lots of hugs at this difficult time girls :( 

As for me I'm okay! So grateful to be here but also still terrified of somthing going wrong. This infertility journey has made me cynical, but I'm trying hard to enjoy every minute. Xxxxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Treasured ...thing is he was a uterine pregnancy and had a heartbeat and then it stopped....I want to know why. So after trying again with RE office I'm hearing the repeated sorry we are cycling right now...2 wks is when re can talk to you. The nurse that was working with me after being told baby was male and normal had the response of sorry we are cycling talk to front desk.....how cold....I'm not paying right now so I'm not important? So I contacted the original office in Las Vegas and the receptionist emphasized with me and set me up with a Skype apt. Definitely looking forward to hopefully having a different plan 
So exciting that your nearing 2nd semester!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda7981 said:


> Thanks Treasured ...thing is he was a uterine pregnancy and had a heartbeat and then it stopped....I want to know why. So after trying again with RE office I'm hearing the repeated sorry we are cycling right now...2 wks is when re can talk to you. The nurse that was working with me after being told baby was male and normal had the response of sorry we are cycling talk to front desk.....how cold....I'm not paying right now so I'm not important? So I contacted the original office in Las Vegas and the receptionist emphasized with me and set me up with a Skype apt. Definitely looking forward to hopefully having a different plan
> So exciting that your nearing 2nd semester!

There is nothing more frusterating than a test that turned up no answers other than it was for sure baby they tested (because it was a boy). Im so sorry they brushed you off like that. Its so heartless when going through a loss. I hope they make time for you, you deserve and need it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nolimit yes I felt like I was in limbo.....im frustrated because I had such a good relationship with previous re...she would responding emails even if it was just to say okay got it or thanks.......I miss that. Of course before booking my skype consult I asked if I will have direct communication with re....I refuse to have this lack of communication again. The re was great but I only got to speak to her in person(I live out of town) or phone consult after booking apt if its imp and felt that nurses cant solve issue :/
How are you doing nolimit?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Lucinda7981 said:


> Nolimit yes I felt like I was in limbo.....im frustrated because I had such a good relationship with previous re...she would responding emails even if it was just to say okay got it or thanks.......I miss that. Of course before booking my skype consult I asked if I will have direct communication with re....I refuse to have this lack of communication again. The re was great but I only got to speak to her in person(I live out of town) or phone consult after booking apt if its imp and felt that nurses cant solve issue :/
> How are you doing nolimit?

Im at a cross roads between donor eggs, genetic testing, focusing on some thyroid issues, and waiting to see our fourth RE :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nolimit maybe you can see a very knowledgeable RE who can advise bout needing donor eggs....advising on thyroid issues?


----------



## treasured

Just checking in... how is everyone? Xxx


----------

